# Hábitos saludables aquí :



## dearlana (Ago 31, 2014)

(Espero que este tema no esté repetido por otro lado. Pulsé en buscar y no vi nada relacionado).

----------------------------------------------

Creo que fue en este foro:

Una vez alguien preguntaba sobre el peligro del Plomo en la soldadura con "Estaño":

Hay una enfermedad muy grave conocida como "Enfermedad de los Plomeros".

Son esos señores que trabajan haciendo faroles, recipientes, etc., de latón. Soldando las uniones de las chapas con "Estaño" ( Que, como sabemos: No es Estaño solo).

Por las causas que fueren, esa gente acaba con una Cardiomegalia tremenda, además de otras patologías por otro lado, entre otras, en el Sistema Nervioso.

Esos trabajadores trabajan con Estaño a granel. Con unas barras de "Estaño" grandes y gruesas como el dedo meñique y de dos palmos de longitud.

Los fontaneros, también lo hacen: 

Uniendo los tubos de cobre,  para que el "Estaño" selle las uniones por capilaridad.

----------------

Es lo mismo que hacemos nosotros con los rollitos de "Estaño"...pero a lo bestia.

La piel está en contacto con esas barras que sostienen con una mano mientras aplican la punta de cobre calentada con un soplete ( Antiguamente esos sopletes funcionaban con gasolina) con la otra.

Con los mecánicos de automóviles pasaba algo parecido. 

Por eso, entre otras causas contaminantes; han sustituido el Plomo que le ponían a la gasolina, por Potasio. 

Mecánicos viejos con Cardiomegalia debido a la Arterioesclerosis producida al lavarse tanto las manos con gasolina. O al lavar las piezas de los motores con gasolina como siempre han hecho, hacen y seguirán haciendo.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Solución para el caso de nosotros:

Existen unos guantes de fabricación francesa que son de goma, de color gris por la parte de la palma de las manos...y de tela blanca por la parte superior. De manera que la mano transpira.

Podemos estar con ellos puestos todo el día. 

Solo los necesitamos en las dos manos cuando vamos a desarmar algo a bae de fuerza, o a recuperar componentes de viejos chasis o trabajos similares de desoldadura.

La parte de goma es tan resistente y elástica que es dificilísima de romper aún a posta.

Se pueden coger los circuitos impresos por la parte de las soldaduras...donde tantos "picos" hay...y no se rasgan. Se les quedan marcadas temporalmente las puntas, pero no se perforan.

En el trabajo normal solo necesitamos ponernos el guante de la mano izquierda ( A menos que seamos zurdos).

De esa forma pueden quedarse tranquilos, sobre todo esos jóvenes que ahora están empezando.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para los que ya tenemos la Arterioesclerosis:

La Arterioesclerosis produce Hipertensión ( Entre otras cosas ).

Sustancias y métodos que bajan la Hipertensión:

-- Salir a caminar todos los días al menos una hora. Sin dejar de hacerlo bajo ninguna excusa.

-- Comer tres dientes de ajo confitados o aliñados, por la mañana. Acompañados por una cucharada sopera de Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra ( Tiene que ser así: Oliva, Virgen y *Extra*).

-- Contra la Hipertensión muy alta momentánea: El jugo de un limón completando con agua hasta llenar el vaso y añadiendo una cucharadita de azucar. (Lo dicen los viejos y es verdad: ¡Funciona!).

-- Tisanas con el herbolario correspondiente.

-- Beber entre cuatro y ocho vasos de agua al día. ( No todos de golpe).

-- Comer al menos un plátano al día ( Porque tiene Potasio). ( El latido cardíaco está controlado por el Calcio, el Sodio y el Potasio). El Calcio y el Sodio ya sabemos donde se encuentran.

-- Tratamiento con Antihipertensivos ( Betabloqueantes, etc.) recetados por el facultativo.


------------------------------------

Espero que les gusten estos temas y que les sean útiles.


----------



## chclau (Sep 3, 2014)

Muy buen aporte.

Dos habitos muy saludables:

1. Reirse mucho. La risa es contagiosa pero no enferma.

2. Tener un perro. Primero, que estara siempre en casa listo para recibirnos, absolutamente todos los dias se comportara como si recien llegaramos de un viaje larguisimo y nos estuviera esperando en el aeropuerto. 

Segundo, que nos obliga a hacer un minimo de ejercicio y de sano contacto con la natura cuando lo sacamos a pasear. Se recomienda pasear tranqui, dejarlo al pichicho que huela a gusto y disfrutando nosotros los arboles, el verde, el cielo que muchas veces no miramos.

Tercero, ante ataques de nerviosismo e hipertension... no hay nada que te calme mas que un perro.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 3, 2014)

En casa tenemos una gatita preciosa.

Relaja cantidad.

Hay que ver lo que acompaña un animalito en casa. La queremos como si fuera una persona más de la familia.



________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Otro hábito saludable:

Procure no soldar de abajo hacia arriba y sobre todo: No aspirar el olor del calentamiento de la aleación.

Los metales pesados luego no pueden salir del cuerpo. Se van a cumulando con los años.

Diana = El Sistema Nervioso.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2014)

No tirar los restos del Cloruro Férrico usado al hacer los circuitos impresos, por el inodoro.

El Cloruro Férrico reacciona con el Carbonato Cálcico de la taza del vater. Sustituyendo a los iones de Calcio por iones de  Hierro.

El resultado son unas bonitas manchas amarillo-marrones que "luego no salen más nunca". Ni con lejía, ni con Espiritu de Sal, ni con Agua Fuerte, ni con nada. 

La taza que antes era blanca ahora es marrón ( A juego con la actividad).

A mi sobrino se le ocurrió hacer eso cuando yo no estaba en casa. Y se ve que encima no tiró de la cisterna varias veces luego.

Cada vez  que voy al vater me acuerdo de mi sobrinito.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 8, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Otro hábito saludable:
> 
> Procure no soldar de abajo hacia arriba y sobre todo: No aspirar el olor del calentamiento de la aleación.
> 
> ...



Lástima, a mi me agrada el aromita a pino que desprende el flux de brea, igual no lo ando aspirando cada que soldo pero de vez en cuando me agrada darle una olfateada al humo que se desprende  es como un tic jajaja

¡Saludos!


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 9, 2014)

Es un tema muy bueno, y si, es realmente importante lo de cuidarse para evitar las consecuencias futuras por no haberlo hecho, como cuando se trabaja, yo a veces trabajo con taladros, y trato de emplear protecciones, tanto anteojos como mascarillas por el dichoso polvo de silicado, que es cancerigeno a largo plazo.
O sea, apruebo tanto lo de emplear protecciones en el trabajo, como lo de los buenos hábitos alimenticios y lo de hacer ejercicio, y de lo malo que suele resultar el estres, ya que a menudo he tenido heridas psicosomaticas por ello.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> El Cloruro Férrico reacciona con el Carbonato Cálcico de la taza del vater. Sustituyendo a los iones de Calcio por iones de Hierro.
> 
> El resultado son unas bonitas manchas amarillo-marrones que "luego no salen más nunca". Ni con lejía, ni con Espiritu de Sal, ni con Agua Fuerte, ni con nada.
> 
> La taza que antes era blanca ahora es marrón ( A juego con la actividad).


 
Si no salió con ácido muriático algo diluido, probá con ácido (orto) Fosfórico , el de los antióxidos líquidos, que convierten el óxido de hierro en fosfato de hierro, que es blanco 

Saludos !


----------



## dearlana (Sep 9, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS. Voy a ver si consigo eso en las farmacias normales. ( Había una droguería antigua pero la cerraron).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2014)

Antióxido líquido o convertidor de óxido , en las pinturerias , o ferreterias


----------



## dearlana (Sep 9, 2014)

*Lástima, a mi me agrada el aromita a pino que desprende el flux de brea...*

Según se pone el circuito impreso por los alrededores del punto de soldadura, cuando le llega el flux quemado al soldar ( esa especie de nube blanca que se pega al circuito y lo pringa de mala manera, siendo muy difícil de quitar con productos químicos luego). Imagina eso dentro de los pulmones.

De todas formas, el olor a distancia de la brea es agradable y no hace daño. 

El asunto es que no nos entre ese humo blanco por la nariz.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los trozos de circuito impreso de baquelita de desecho, recuerdo que se los metía por el silenciador a las motos. Al calentarse luego le daban un toque oloroso muy deportivo. En las carreras de motocross parecía que estábamos llevando la moto a tope.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

También recuerdo un truco de "Magia" que consistía en encender una cerilla cerca de la nariz. Tapándola con las manos y aspirando el humo que producía justo al encenderse.

Luego expulsábamos tal cantidad de humo por la boca que parecía que habíamos encendido un cigarrillo "invisible".

Hay que ver las burradas que hace uno cuando es joven. 

Recuerdo que hacíamos competiciones para ver quien comía más *fósforo blanco* arrancándole las cabezas a las antiguas cerillas de cabeza blanca. El sabor era horrible. 

También comíamos tinta de bolígrafo, gomas de borrar, trozos de tizas y trozos de minas de lápices ( Estas últimas eran crujientes como las patatas fritas pero un poco más duras. No sabían mal). 

Estamos vivos de milagro.

(Bueno...algunos se han muerto bastante jóvenes).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 13, 2014)

Las gafas protectoras de plástico:

Hay que ponérselas, sobre todo cuando estemos trabajando en circuitos bajo tensión y cierto amperaje. Con las radiales. Incluso clavando uñas de acero, porque a veces rebotan de mala manera.

Una vez tuve un corto en las mismas narices, instalando una alarma en un restaurante. 

Se quedaron bolitas de cobre dentro del cristal de las gafas verdes, de sol.

Si no las hubiera tenido puestas por casualidad, ahora estaría vendiendo los ciegos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 14, 2014)

*Cuando dudemos de si un cable tiene corriente AC o nó ( Cuando no tenemos el buscapolos a mano, solemos darle un toquecito para ver si da corriente )...
*
Nunca tocarlo con la parte interna de la mano o de los dedos...

Porque la corriente alterna que llega por la mano a nuestro cerebro, puede ser superior a la que nuestro cerebro envía al reaccionar, mediante impulsos eléctricos; para abrir o retirar la mano.

Resultado: La musculatura de la mano se contrae y la mano se cierra "agarrándose" al cable de forma involuntaria.

Al "agarrarse" y cerrarse: Mejor contacto hace con el cable.

Al hacer mejor contacto: Más corriente alterna circula hacia nuestro cuerpo y más se cierra la mano "con todas sus fuerzas" y sin que nosotros podamos hacer nada para abrirla y librarla del cable.

Por eso la gente dice vulgarmente: " Se quedó *pegado* al cable".

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para evitar este riesgo innecesario de acabar con los pulmones contraídos ( Después de la mano se contraen los pulmones) y sin poder respirar ( A los 5 minutos de esta manera: "Adios muy buenas" ):

Tocar siempre con la parte superior de los dedos y mejor aún: No tocar nunca los cables dudosos para ver si tienen corriente.

De esta forma, la mano, al cerrarse no se "agarra" a nada, ni se queda "pegada" a nada.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pongo esto en recuerdo de mi querido amigo Severiano el de los caballos, que no pudo abrir la mano por más que quiso cuando estaba solo. 

Cuando lo encontramos, era una especie de estatua a la que tuvimos que levantar del suelo rígida tal cual estaba. 

En sus manos había un surco de piel quemada producida por el cable.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 15, 2014)

*Las máscaras protectoras:*

Cuando agujeramos los circuitos impresos de fibra de vidrio no se nos suele ocurrir ponernos uno de esos filtros protectores.

El "polvillo finísimo que se desprende...aunque no notemos nada y no lo parezca: Lo aspiramos.

Y es cancerígeno. Igual que el que desprenden los techos transparentes viejos, de fibra de vidrio.  Igual que las microfibras de amianto de los techos de uralita viejos que hay en los techos de muchos garajes y naves industriales. Todos los que están debajo están tragando eso. 

He visto que los más avispados pintan esos techos de las naves industriales; por debajo: Para evitar esos desprendimientos de microfibrillas.

*De entre las máscaras protectoras*, hay unas  que apenas molestan: Son *las que usan los cirujanos, las enfermeras, etc.*

Son las más fáciles de poner ( Tienen una tirita de aluminio que se dobla para adaptarse a la forma de la nariz ). Son las que menos pesan.

Vale la pena proteger nuestros pulmones cuando estemos perforando los circuitos impresos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 16, 2014)

Te acabas de quemar con el soldador, se te ha formado una bolsa de agua tremenda y quema de forma insoportable:

Urea al canto.

( Hasta que no me pasó no me lo creí ).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 18, 2014)

*El cubo del Estaño:*

Cuando estamos soldando o desoldando: Estamos continuamente "lanzando" el estaño sobrante de la punta del soldador. Normalmente: Hacia el cubo de la basura, hacia el piso e incluso sobre la mesa.

Si en la zona de trabajo tuviésemos un cubo de boca grande a mano ( Por aquello de la puntería ): Lo acercaríamos a los alrededores de la mesa.

Ahí iríamos acumulando todo ese Estaño sobrante ( Las primeras lanzadas se pegan al plástico de mala manera, pero las posteriores se van superponiendo).

Ese estaño que hubiera ido a parar a la basura a contaminar todo, sobre todo con el Plomo añadido...

...ahora resulta que lo podemos volver a usar, cogiéndolo con unos alicates de punta fina y usándolo para "rellenar" grandes soldaduras ( De las uniones de cables gruesos y de tubos de cobre, por ejemplo).

Hasta para hacer pequeñas pesas: De tarde en tarde raspamos el cubo y fundimos la masa rápidamente; usando un soldador de 150 Vatios.

Esa masa fundida y mantenida caliente y líquida: Permite sacar los transformadores de frecuencia intermedia que vayamos a reciclar; limpiamente: 

Poniéndoles un dado grande ( De coser ) con el estaño fundido, por debajo y tirando sin apenas esfuerzo...por arriba.

Es la manera más fácil y rápida. Se sacan los transformadores de FI uno tras otro; perfectos,  en pocos segundos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 19, 2014)

*El papel de aluminio se usa por la parte pulida:*

El papel de aluminio para envolver el bocadillo, el jamón o lo que sea:

La parte más costosa de su fabricación es pulimentarle una de las caras para que no sea reactiva.

No le pulimentan las dos caras por lo engorroso del proceso y porque su precio sería prohibitivo.

Pero la gente...cuando envuelve el bocadillo...lo hace de manera que la parte más brillante quede para afuera (...queda más bonito el paquetito brillantito).

*Craso error*...porque la parte mate: La no pulimentada es la parte más reactiva del aluminio. 

Reacciona con los alimentos al entrar en contacto con ellos y produce compuestos muy tóxicos que recientemente se están relacionando como una de las posibles causas de posterior Alzheimer.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 25, 2014)

*Botella para pilas gastadas:*

Las pilas gastadas, especialmente las alcalinas, las de botón  y las recargables emiten unos vapores de metales pesados muy contaminantes y peligrosos.

Los contenedores para pilas que ponen en algunos comercios no son herméticos debido al buzón que está siempre abierto.

-----------------------------------------

Escurriendo una botella de agua vacía de 5 litros o de 8 litros y luego dejándola sin tapa durante varios días, acaba secándose interiormente.

Es en una de esas botellas donde debemos depositar las pilas gastadas. Cerrando siempre bien la tapa cada vez que le metamos una pila.

Si quieren comprobar lo de los vapores: Prueben a ponerse encima de la tapa al quitarla. No hace falta ni que inhalen aire para percibir el daño.

Llenar una de esa botellas normalmente requiere años.

Se evita contaminar el ambiente y nos protege de estar recibiendo los vapores si las guardamos en recipientes no herméticos.

Al final se pueden llevar a los centros de desechos tóxicos, a los ayuntamientos, etc.; donde las gestionarán.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 25, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Te acabas de quemar con el soldador, se te ha formado una bolsa de agua tremenda y quema de forma insoportable:
> 
> Urea al canto.
> 
> ( Hasta que no me pasó no me lo creí ).



Cuando yo me quemo, lo primero es agua fria, si puede ser corriendo continuamente sobre la quemadura, de lo contrario, un recipiente que se renovará cada 5 minutos(según su capacidad).
Esto lo he hecho incontables veces, (trabajaba en un taller que fundía zamac) y las salpicaduras estaban a la orden del día.
Sin embargo, *esto es solo mientras se llega al médico.*


----------



## dearlana (Dic 20, 2014)

Solo se trata de parar la respiración justo al entrar en contacto el estaño con alma de resina con la punta del soldador.

En ese instante se evapora la resina en forma de humo blanco.

A veces ese humo blanco impregna y mancha la superficie alrededor de la soldadura. Y podremos comprobar lo difícil que es limpiarla.


Si la soldadura es baja, ese humo nos suele llegar a la nariz.

Si inhalamos eso, ese humo puede llegar a la tráquea e incluso más abajo.

Aunque las células ciliares luego se dediquen a transportar eso hacia afuera.

Evitémoslo.

Es muy fácil de hacer.

Y cuando nos acostumbremos; lo haremos normalmente incluso de forma inconsciente.

Es un hábito muy saludable. Sobre todo a largo plazo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 29, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Solo se trata de parar la respiración justo al entrar en contacto el estaño con alma de resina con la punta del soldador.



Por mi parte ya aprendí a hacerlo, a veces se me olvida, pero si no es eso, intento tener bien ventilado a la hora de usar el cautín 

Me toca dar unas recomendaciones 

1. NO estemos mordiendo la soldadura! Digan que no, a veces me ha pasado que la muerdo como si fuera un alambre cualquiera, y no creo ser el único que usa soldadura. 

2. Cuando limpiemos con alcohol o thinner el PCB, evitemos inhalarlos a la hora de usarlos. Sí, ya sé que les gusta ponerse bien "pachecos" o "duros", "drogados" con el solvente, pero, bueno, ya saben los que causa el thinner, pero mientras tanto el alcohol, no nos pone pachecos pero sí que irrita las vías respiratorias, me pasó una vez que sin querer inhalé muy profundo y estuve con tos por 3 días 

3. Cuando limpiemos las plaquitas con la fibrita de "virulana", hay que hacerlo en lo posible estando mojada la fibra, pues cuando frotamos se va desbaratando y pues esas partículas metálicas pueden hacer mucho daño si entran a los ojos. Y también, después de usarla, lavarse las manos y procura lo tallarse los ojos, ya me pasó también una vez pero salió rápidamente, por suerte no pasó a algo más grave 

Creo que es todo.

Salu2! y Feliz Año Nuevo


----------



## dearlana (Dic 29, 2014)

*La polarización de las ondas en las transmisiones de los móviles es vertical:*

Si usted pone el dedo verticalmente por detrás del móvil para sujetarlo mejor:

Usted estará poniendo en paralelo con la antena del móvil, una "segunda antena receptora" con una capacidad parásita (= Su masa corporal) en serie con un condensador (= El existente entre la superficie de sus pies , la suela de los zapatos y la superficie del suelo o del coche).

Resultado: La señal transmisora del móvil "se va a tierra" a través de su dedo y su cuerpo  (= Usted recibe más radiación que si no estuviera haciendo eso).

De paso: El móvil " se entera del asunto" y "se dedica a aumentar la potencia de la radiofrecuencia de la transmisión" ( La batería también se desgasta más rápido por eso ). Así que usted estará recibiendo mucha más radiación para una misma transmisión de impulsos:

Conclusión: Coja el móvil por la parte de abajo entre los dedos Indice y Pulgar ( No utilice el dedo Medio para sostener el móvil por detrás y menos para presionarlo contra la oreja ).

Si lo puede sostener un par de centímetros sin tocar la cabeza...mejor.

A la larga: 

Su cuerpo, la batería del móvil y la cobertura; se lo agradecerán.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 30, 2014)

Interesante dearlana, de ahora en adelante contestaré el móvil acostándome  ok no tanto...
Con el Wifi me pasa al revés, si dejo el celular sólo a veces se desconecta del Wifi, pero tan pronto acerco mi mano a el la conexión se reestablece


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2015)

Con el Wifi me pasa al revés, si dejo el celular sólo a veces se desconecta del Wifi, pero tan pronto acerco mi mano a el la conexión se reestablece

...porque la mano hace de pantalla reflectora aumentando la señal hacia el móvil.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 20, 2015)

*Dos cosas en nuestro cuerpo que siempre se están moviendo:*

-- El corazón ( ...eso lo sabíamos todos).

-- Y unas células con forma de látigo: Las células ciliares de la tráquea...

Esas células tapizan el interior de la tráquea y están dando latigazos en dirección desde los pulmones hacia afuera. Para limpiar y echar hacia arriba y hacia afuera todas las motas de polvo y toda la suciedad del aire que respiramos.

Y así están de día y de noche, las 24 horas, todos los días, durante toda la vida.

*Pero hay una cosa que las ralentiza y hasta las para, las inmoviliza:*


*¡ El humo del tabaco !*

No hace falta que usted esté fumando.

Basta que alguien lo esté haciendo en la misma habitación en la que usted está. Basta con ser fumador pasivo.

Como por la noche: Al estar durmiendo y no fumando...las células ciliares de la tráquea empiezan a moverse hacia afuera y a transportar toda la basura respirada durante el ahumado día anterior:

Resultado:

El fumador por la mañana se encuentra tosiendo, carraspeando  y escupiendo todo lo ya citado.

Conclusión:

No fume en lugares de trabajo cerrados ni esté trabajando al lado de compañeros que si lo hacen.

Es uno de los mejores hábitos saludables que usted puede adquirir.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2015)

*Aunque el Ozono Troposférico es un tema polémico:*

Un generador de ozono en nuestro lugar de trabajo y soldadura:

Limpia el aire de los restos de humo del flux.

Mata las bacterias y los ácaros del aire (Muy bueno contra las alergias).

Elimina todo tipo de malos olores.

Aumenta la proporción de oxígeno del aire.

Hay mayor sensación de bienestar.

------------------------------

Si nos pasamos ( = Ozonizador muy cerca) : 

Despabila demasiado.

Cuesta dormir luego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2015)

En exceso es cancerígeno


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2015)

Conozco la parte biológica.

Por eso digo que debe estar un poco retirado de la cara.

El oxígeno triatómico al descomponerse inmediatamente en sus dos componentes...y si tenemos el ozonizador frente a la cara: Oxida irreversiblemente a las moléculas de hemoglobina.

Aún así:

Lo instalan en los baños las empresas de limpieza y mantenimiento.

También lo he visto en los baños de muchos restaurantes chinos.

Por aquí hay un amigo diabético y con muchas alergias, que tiene instalados ozonizadores por toda la casa desde hace más de 10 años.

También lo he visto en muchas discotecas. Llevan años.

El truco está en las dosis.

Será como todo lo que se hace en exceso.

El tema del Ozono Troposférico sigue siendo polémico. Pero le pasa como con las radiaciones de los móviles. Dicen de un lado...dicen de otro...Hasta que hayan conclusiones definitivas.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 14, 2015)

...con la parte brillante de la platina para adentro.

Todo el mundo los envuelve con la parte brillante para afuera.

...craso error.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 14, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *Dos cosas en nuestro cuerpo que siempre se están moviendo:*
> 
> -- El corazón ( ...eso lo sabíamos todos).
> 
> ...



Es muy cierto, el humo del cigarrillo es terrible, a mi me causa una irritaciones en la mucosa que no se van hasta el día siguiente, para colmo muchos fumadores no suelen ser muy respetuosos con los no fumadores. Y hete aquí que planeo decirles a aquellos que fuman, que si quieren fumar en mi casa se puede, pero en el balcón. Ya que no tengo ninguna gana de andar aspirando la inmundicia que largan en donde vivo.
El fumar no solo es muy perjudicial tanto para quien fuma, e incluso se dice que peor para el que le rodea, también es un castigo para el bolsillo de uno.
Aún recuerdo una frase de uno respecto a los fumadores:
Para comprar comida faltara dinero, pero para los vicios, nunca


----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2015)

En mi casa y en mi coche no se fuma desde siempre.
Afortunadamente ahora no se puede fumar en los bares ni en ningún lugar publico cerrado.


----------



## askvinothini (May 6, 2015)

I admired your helpful tips. Top class contribution. I really hope you’ll write more. I'll continue looking for.


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2015)

Me alegro de que le haya gustado este post Sr. askvinothini.

Voy a poner algo más como solicita y se lo dedico a usted por su interés:
--------------------------------------

*Dispensadores de estaño:*

Existe un dispensador de estaño que es una base de hierro muy pesada con dos ranuras laterales.

Tiene un eje con dos muescas en los extremos. ese eje se pasa a través del carrete del estaño y luego se pone en el dispensador.

Aunque de todas formas tenemos que tirar del estaño de vez en cuando para que salga del carrete...por lo menos no tenemos que estar agarrando continuamente el estaño con los dedos.

El Plomo del estaño pasa a través de la piel...y con el paso de los años...ese plomo hace estragos en nuestro sistema nervioso.

---------

También existía un soldador que yo consideraría como muy saludable para el usuario:

Porque era tipo pistola pero con un gatillo que al pulsarlo iba soltando el estaño en dirección a la punta del soldador.

Nos poníamos unos guantes para poner el pequeño rollo de estaño en el soporte superior que tenía ese soldador. Luego ya no necesitábamos los guantes hasta que se agotara el rollo de estaño; porque nuestros dedos no entrarían en contacto con el mismo en ningún momento:

 Una maravilla de soldador.

No sé si es que porque era caro o qué: Lo cierto es que no lo he vuelto a ver. 

Para le gente que trabaja en montajes electrónicos y que está soldando todo el día, ese utensilio sería muy probable que les evitara quedarse temblando como si tuvieran el Mal de San Vito cuando sean viejos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 7, 2015)

Siendo sincero yo no utilizo guantes aún sabiendo el daño que causa el plomo en la piel; aún así tengo la duda ¿los guantes de cirujano (de esos fabricados en látex) son adecuados para éste propósito de soldar?


----------



## dearlana (May 9, 2015)

Si protegen. 

Lo que ocurre es que cuando lleves un rato con ellos puestos producen mucho calor en las manos.

También estorban un poco para trabajar.

Los mejores son unos guantes que tienen la parte de dentro de la mano, de goma y la parte superior: El otro lado: De tela.

Así la mano transpira.

Hay en las ferreterías y hasta en los comercios chinos. Valen un euro o poco más de un euro

Duran muchos meses. Los podemos hasta lavar para volverlos a utilizar otros tantos meses.

Esos guantes son muy resistentes. Sirven hasta para cargar piedras. Son muy útiles también para cuando reciclamos componentes. Cuando estamos desoldando y sacando piezas de los circuitos impresos.

Evitamos quemaduras y raspaduras y pinchazos en los dedos.

Un saludo Daniel Meza.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Son estos:

Al comprarlos hay que fijarse en la talla porque hay varias tallas. La más usual es la talla 9 ó la talla 9 L  en el caso de los hombres.


----------



## dearlana (May 20, 2015)

Trabajando en Electrónica y en lo que sea, el que pueda permitirse lo que indican estos refranes de los viejos, que lo haga ( Dificilísimo de cumplir en la vida y en las costumbres actuales ) : 

*"Quien quiera vivir sano...

que coma poco ( Que almuerce poco ).

y que cene temprano ( A las 6 y 30 de la tarde o las 7 como mucho )".*

-----------------------------------

Y este: Más difícil todavía:

*"A las 10, en la cama estés...

Mejor antes...


... que después..."*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 8, 2015)

Este refrán electrónico me lo acabo de inventar:

*Si quieres envejecer sano...

No cojas el estaño con las manos.*

---------------------


( Y "fumarte" el humo del flux... menos tadavía ).


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 9, 2015)

jaja ya me preocupó todo ese rollo del estaño (literal) y ya me conseguí unos guantecitos semejantes a los que recomendaste dearlana, me cuesta algo de trabajo acostumbrarme a ellos pero bueno, es por mi bien.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 21, 2015)

*Si puede hacerlo caminando...¡hágalo!:*

A veces estamos sentados largas horas; trabados con algo que no conseguimos que funcione, estudiando un circuito complejo, etc., etc.

Si, entremedio de todo eso, tiene que pelar cables, esperar a que el soldador se caliente de nuevo, etc.: Levántese y pele los cables caminando. O mientras el soldador se calienta, levántese y vaya a ordenar o a limpiar algo.

Con eso no solo estará utilizando gran parte de su subconsciente, su sentido del equilibrio, su capacidad para hacer más de una cosa a la vez. Amén de leer y estudiar caminando. De subrayar lo que esté estudiando mientras camina.

No solo estará ayudando a su corazón y a su Sistema Circulatorio. Además estará consumiendo muchas más calorías para mantenerse en forma.

También se pueden hacer estas cosas mientras se pedalea en la bicicleta estática.

Es raro que una persona esté 2 ó 3 horas seguidas pedaleando en la bicicleta estática o caminando dándole vueltas a la casa.

Pruebe a leer un libro interesante mientras hace eso.

Se asombrará.

Y su cuerpo se lo agradecerá.

-------------------

Como una vez dijo un cardiólogo muy famoso:

"Los ejercicios físicos que hagas hoy:

Son el mejor Seguro de Vida para el mañana".


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 22, 2015)

... o bailar, jaja bueno creo también ayuda. Vamos, es mi caso, no estoy cómodo en el taller si no escucho música mientras trabajo; es relajante y otras veces hasta pasos de baile doy inconscientemente cuando me para acercar una herramienta .

Y a colación del comentario 2 de chclau, otra razón por la que me tengo que parar del banco de trabajo:


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2015)

Cuando desguazo todo tipo de artefactos, lo hago en el patio.
De ese modo, corro menor riesgo de aspirar polvillos (cuando uso la amoladora angular) y vapores( como el de la resina, el estaño, y la estearina que también uso para tal fin).

Siempre es sobre una mesa que he construido, y que posee una altura de 1 metro.
Sobre esta mesa va además una plataforma de unos 25cm, para mayor comodidad (es que mido 1,90mts).

Obviamente, trabajo parado, esto es porque es más fácil acceder a todo tipo de herramientas o piezas que necesite en el momento, *y de paso no estoy sentado.
*
Lo de las mascarillas, es un tema arduo, porque es difícil encontrar una que sea
1 cómoda
2 que filtre bien
3 que no genere circulación del aliento hacia arriba, ya que si estamos utilizando mascarilla, seguramente también estamos generando polvillo, o *astillas* por lo que es necesario un par de antiparras (gafas de protección).
Y estas antiparras, al estar junto con la mascarilla, se empañarán.
Yo me envuelvo un pañuelo (si es de seda mejor, y bien amplio) a modo de pistolero del far west, y en el espacio que queda a ambos lado de la nariz, coloco un pequeño fragmento de espuma de poliuretano.
El pañuelo hacia abajo, debe estar suelto.
Esta disposición y la espuma, contribuirán a evitar el empañamiento de la mascarilla.

Y en cuanto a la protección visual, es preferible una que no solo cubra los ojos, sino todo el rostro.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 5, 2015)

*Las lámparas de bajo consumo:*

Contienen gotas de Mercurio.

Si la lámpara se rompe...y es curioso que en algunos establecimientos tengan unas grandes cajas de cartón con una ventana por la parte alta, para que los clientes tiren dentro las lámparas de bajo consumo agotadas ( Al chocar con el fondo de la caja o con los tubos de cristal de las otras lámparas: Se rompen ).

Esas gotas de Mercurio que quedan al aire libre: Se avaporan: El Mercurio pasa al aire: Ese aire de alrededor lo respiramos: El Mercurio pasa a la sangre: De ahí al Sistema Nervioso al que ataca de manera irreversible.

Si la gente supiera esto no se acercaría a ninguno de esos contenedores de reciclaje ni por asomo.

-----------------------------

Si se nos cae una de esa lámparas al suelo y se rompe:

Lo primero: Abrir puertas y ventanas de la zona.

Lo segundo ( Antes de limpiar el piso ): Echar azufre en polvo, conocido como azufre flor ( El mismo que ponen en algunas casas para que los perros no orinen cerca de las puertas o macetones. El mismo que se le pone a las barricas de vino).

Ese azufre reacciona inmediatamente con el Mercurio derramado y forma compuestos que lo hacen inofensivo.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2015)

*Vivir más años:*

A lo largo de una vida más o menos larga, vas viendo a personas que llegan a los 90 y tantos e incluso algunas han pasado de los cien años y con la mente bastante clara.

Siempre intentas encontrar hábitos de esas personas que posiblemente hayan  contribuido a su longevidad.

He visto algunos hábitos comunes a todos ellos:

1) Comen frutas de todos los colores: Arándanos, ciruelas, melocotones, naranjas, kiwis, plátanos, tomates, uvas, nueces, almendras, higos chumbos,higos picos, etc. 

2) No tienen coche. Caminan todos los días.

3) Se acuestan muy temprano ( Poco menos que cuando se pone el Sol ). Cenan a las 6 y 30 o a las 7 de la tarde.

4) Se levantan muy temprano a trabajar en las fincas o en el campo ( A las 6 de la mañana). A las 10 o a las 10 y 30 ya están de regreso a casa.

5) Controlan mucho las cantidades de lo que comen. Sobre todo la carne. En general comen poco o en pequeñas cantidades.

6) Siempre están de buen humor y ven la parte positiva de las cosas. Se ríen mucho. Cuentan chistes, anécdotas y cosas así. 
( Probablemente la dieta anterior también contribuya a eso ).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 22, 2015)

*El olor a sudor de los zapatos ( y no digamos de las botas de deporte de plástico o de goma ):*
 Esto es una especie de milagro: Hasta que no lo comprobé no me asombré tanto. Desde ahí...hasta la fecha. No sabía que existía esto: A todas las personas que se lo he recomendado luego me han felicitado y siguen usándolo: En cualquier farmacia: 
*Polvos de Ácido Bórico.*
 Vienen en un botito tubular flexible que al presionarlo espolvorea interiormente los zapatos. Es inofensivo para la piel de las personas. Pero en esos zapatos no hay bacteria ni hongo ni microorganismo que sobreviva y menos que se reproduzca. Los zapatos, las botas o lo que sea no huelen luego absolutamente a nada. Pensemos que hay incluso mujeres a las que les huelen los pies ( Por factores hereditarios ) de mala manera.  Pues bien, les aseguro de que cuando se enteren de esto, lo van a usar de por vida. 
Y encima, son baratísimos. Un botito dura muchísimo y vale solo tres o cuatro euros*.*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 23, 2015)

Buenas.

*dearlana* dijo: "Las lámparas de bajo consumo:  Contienen gotas de Mercurio."

La primera vez que las ví me dije ¡esto.. es un florescente pequeño!. Siempre dando la lata con la forma y peligros de desechar los florescentes y ahora nos invaden con "tropecientasmil" bombillas de estas.

*dearlana* dijo: "Esto es una especie de milagro: Polvos de Ácido Bórico"

Yo lo descubrí a los 16-17 cuando empecé a trabajar, (el mejor consejo de mi hermano hasta ahora) eso y calcetines de algodon, en mi caso, mano de santo.


Otro consejo que me dió un primo: para los que somos alérgicos al polvo y metemos mano a los aparatos viejos, lavarse con agua fría pues con agua caliente se abren los poros.

Pd. Cualquiera le dice a una mujer que le huelen los pies  =    

Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 29, 2015)

*Esto lo oí por ahí por si a alguien se le ocurre probarlo:*

*Para blanquear los dientes:

Cepillarse los dientes con orina.

( Se supone que al menos la orina será propia y que luego se enjuagará uno la boca con agua ).*


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 29, 2015)

Es una práctica, que se hacía en Francia, no recuerdo con exactitud la época, pero estimo, fué en el período artístico del barroco.

Pero como era algo muy conocido, los que tenían los dientes muy blancos, no eran bién vistos, y eran objeto de burla.

Por último, esta práctica, terminaba siendo contraproducente, porque debilitaba el esmalte dental.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 20, 2015)

Para ver la pantalla del Pc:

Una pila de libros debajo de la base de la pantalla. De manera que el centro de la pantalla quede a la altura de nuestros ojos.

Por supuesto que la pantalla debe estar justo enfrente de la cara y no para un lado como trabaja alguna gente.

Hay que ver lo petudos que se ponen algunos cuando miran la pantalla del ordenador. Debe ser algún acto reflejo inconsciente que es preciso erradicar.

--------------------------

La silla:

No debe tener el respaldar alto. Es malísimo para la columna. Son preferibles las sillas acolchadas de espaldar bajo.

Cada 15 minutos, levantarse de la silla y darse una vuelta por los alrededores de la casa. Aunque no tengamos ganas. Parece fácil de hacer pero es raro que la gente lo haga habitualmente.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 20, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *Esto lo oí por ahí por si a alguien se le ocurre probarlo:*
> 
> *Para blanquear los dientes:
> 
> ...



puff, la verdad es que no me animo, pero si se algo al respecto, y no me acuerdo si antes lo dije.
Lo mejor para cepillarse es usar un cepillo que usan los infantes, el porque, porque al ser chico y suave, limpia mucho mejor los dientes que un cepillo grande y de cerdas duras (que tienden a hacer más mal que bien). Mi dentista bien me lo comento, que los cepillos de adultos y adolescentes son tan grandes que mas bien sirven para ponerle pomada a los zapatos que para cepillarse


----------



## dearlana (Ene 6, 2016)

*El Gofio de Millo:*

( Millo aquí = Maíz en la Península y en muchos otros lugares ).


Aquí: Sobre todo antiguamente y lo siguen haciendo los viejos de ahora:

Es conocido que el " Agua de Greña Millo " hace que orinemos con mucha mayor facilidad.

Hay luchadores en la Lucha Canaria que se mantienen siempre fuertes comiendo ese gofio.

Pero se ve que el principio activo, aparte de en la "Greña", existe en gran cantidad en el Millo porque:

La gente con problemas de próstata y con dificultad para orinar: Cenando una taza de leche con gofio de millo; el cambio que observa es inmediato y asombroso a tal punto de poder eliminar medicamentos como el Silodix que tiene efectos secundarios muy nefastos.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2016)

*Si come Kiwis, Parchitas, etc.; o bebe jugo de naranja o de limón...*

Nunca coma o beba al mismo tiempo: Ni leche, ni yoghourt ni queso de ningún tipo.

¿ Porqué ? :

El carácter ácido de los primeros,  hace que reaccionen con el Calcio de los lácteos y se formen cálculos   ( "piedras" ) en los riñones.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 6, 2016)

*Los quesos no se guardan en la nevera.*

Hay que ponerlos a temperatura ambiente y bajo queseras, para que no pierdan su sabor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2016)

¿y el queso fresco ,lo mismo o ese si va a la nevera ?


----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola buen día eso si he notado, el queso sufre como una especie de quemadura o se seca, el queso con cera no lo he visto en nevera, el fresco si porque contiene una especie de suero, pero en el campo que ni luz hay ni mucho menos hay nevera, lo envuelven en un trapo, eso si tienen un laton de aluminio para guardarlo.

Veo que es un error guardarlo en la nevera con razón sabe diferente.

MK.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2016)

en el campo hay nevera a gas  o a kerosene 
frizer a gas también, todos ellos funcionan por absorción , (amoniaco)
tambien hay de 12 volt y de 24 volt , de triple absorción,muy eficientes ,
esos frizer de gas ,con una garrafa/bombona de 10 kilos duran 1 mes


https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refrigeración_por_absorción

aqui una fabrica local,con tanto cortes de luz se estan poniendo de moda,
http://www.sianagas.com/


----------



## John Miller (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola buen día su Majestad, tienes mucha razón de que ahora si haya ese tipo de nevera, lo decía en tiempos de antes no habia nevera, no había luz ni estaba inventado el hielo seco, como le hacían tendrían un cuarto frio DIY?

Los quesos estaban sin refrigeración, los de cera si en cavas como el vino, pero los quesos frescos y pescado? En canasta y vivos para tenerlos frescos...

MK.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2016)

> Los quesos estaban sin refrigeración, los de cera si en cavas como el vino, pero los quesos frescos y pescado? En canasta y vivos para tenerlos frescos...


si de echo el queso según dice se invento para conservar la leche , la carne se conservaba con sal 
####################3

cuando yo era un muchacho ya aviá de esas a queroseno ,en casa ya teníamos una en el año 1972  que la compraron por la década del 60 y algo 
que no era muy común si,es que costaban mucho dinero


----------



## John Miller (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi buen día claro tanto la carne y pescado conservados en sal no habia caido en ese dato

En mi ciudad se conserva la carne secandola al humo, el queso fresco se prepara en la noche agregandole un poco de sal para conservarlo mas,  al otro día se consume o se vende.

MK.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 7, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y el queso fresco ,lo mismo o ese si va a la nevera ?



--------------------------------

Tampoco.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2016)

por las dudas ,corto un trozo y pruebo


----------



## dearlana (Abr 24, 2016)

Sin palabras...

Así da gusto trabajar en Electrónica:


----------



## dearlana (Abr 30, 2016)

*Es bueno que usted beba 8 vasos de agua al día, porque es necesaria para que sus riñones puedan filtrar bien.
*
... al día...y poquito a poco. Por ejemplo: Un vaso en el desayuno, otro a media mañana, etc.

O bien transportando la botellita y tomando un sorbo de vez en cuando.


------------------

*Pero no se le ocurra beberse los ocho vasos seguidos por la mañana para cumplir con el deber mínimo...*

Porque igual se va usted para el otro barrio. Y además de una forma bastante económica.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 1, 2016)

Se dice que tomar un pequeño sorbo de agua inmediatamente después de levantarse (tener el vaso a un lado de la cama) ayuda a despabilarse para comenzar el día.

PD: Lo he intentado y no hay poder natural que logre despertarme completmente.


----------



## dearlana (May 1, 2016)

No es un pequeño sorbo. Es un vaso entero de agua fría.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2016)

mas despavila si te lo tiran en la cara


----------



## dearlana (May 9, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mas despavila si te lo tiran en la cara



-----------------------------------------------------

Ese truco del lanzamiento es el que menos falla.

Lástima que la almohada se humedezca un poco.

Es ideal para arrancar la mañana con alegría.



-----------------------------------------------------

Lo del vaso de agua fría completo - Y no digo nada si son dos seguidos - es por el efecto que tienen al rato.

...de ahí..." pal baño ".

Es ideal para la gente que tiene estreñimiento.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 18, 2016)

*¿ Se ha despertado alguna vez de madrugada con un calambre terrible en una pierna que lo ha dejado espantosamente agarrotado y retorcido?. ¿ Quedándole luego un dolor que le dura bastantes horas ?:

Truco asombrosamente y milagrosamente efectivo que nos libra de semejante calvario a media madrugada:

¡ Levántese como un tiro y póngase de pié apoyándose solamente en el pié que corresponde a la pierna del calambre !. ( No se entretenga ni en encender la luz. )


¡ Flipe con lo que ocurre !.


 Si esos calambres le suceden a menudo, suele ser por una deficiencia de Magnesio en la dieta. Consulte a su médico.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2016)

hace tiempooo largo que no me agarra calambres,
doy fe que el truco funciona,
a mi se me alambraba la planta del pie ,no la pierna


----------



## dearlana (Jun 27, 2016)

*Para comer apague la tele y mejor también la radio y no tenga cerca ni el celular ni el Pc:*

La Televisión implica tal cantidad de millones de euros que cuentan hasta las décimas de segundo y continuamente llueven ganchos y publicidad. 

La Radio: Sobre todo si es una emisora de las que repiten las noticias cada poco tiempo: 

Lo mismo: 

Todo a la décima de segundo:

Hasta ellos mismos se equivocan al leer. A veces dicen justo lo contrario de lo que deberían de haber dicho. ( Y siguen adelante; por supuesto. No es cuestión de quedarse atrás ). 

*Al final...sin saber porqué...se encuentra usted corriendo con los platos y comiendo con una prisa y una desazón que ni usted mismo sabe a qué viene.*

El acto de comer debe ser relajado y consciente del beneficio que nos aporta. No debemos dejarnos influir por distractores de ninguna clase.

Estos consejos vienen reflejados en todos los tratados de Medicina y de Biología.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2016)

*Si cena usted temprano y luego está en el ordenador hasta las 11 ó las 12 de la noche: 

Conviene que antes de acostarse se tome un vaso de leche caliente con una cucharada de azucar.

Se dormirá antes y no tendrá pesadillas por bajada de azucar, de madrugada.*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 1, 2016)

¿ Los ajos bajan la presión ? :


*
¡Sí!*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 15, 2016)

*No coma plátanos por la noche*.

(Plátanos = bananas = cambures = Musa cavendishi ).

Se lo he oído decir a los viejos de la zona, a mis padres y amis abuelos.

Ellos dicen ""Son muy pesados" ( Debe ser: De digestión muy pesada para por la noche ).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 21, 2016)

*Jugo de Limón = 


Jugo de Bendición.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> *Para comer apague la tele y mejor también la radio y no tenga cerca ni el celular ni el Pc:*
> 
> La Televisión implica tal cantidad de millones de euros que cuentan hasta las décimas de segundo y continuamente llueven ganchos y publicidad.
> 
> ...


Tente esplicar eso a los jovens de la actualidad :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:
No logran vivir mas sin un celular en las manos .   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 25, 2016)

El consejo es más bien para los veteranos de Foros de Electrónica.

La juventud actual es presa y victima de las multinacionales y de los múltiples ganchos de la publicidad televisiva, de internet y de los medios de comunicación en general.

Mientras no haya multas por parte de los diferentes gobiernos como hicieron con el uso de cookies sin avisar al usuario: Hasta que no empezaron a multar no aparecieron los avisos de:

 " Este lugar utiliza cookies...si sigue en él, acepta las cookies...etc.,etc."


----------



## dearlana (Sep 27, 2016)

*¿ Los plátanos bajan la tensión ? :*


*¡SÍ!.*

( Vamos a suponer que sus riñones estén normales. Si nó : No conviene comer más plátanos que los que le indiquen los facultativos ).


----------



## dearlana (Oct 3, 2016)

*No se pegue el móvil a la oreja:*

Por dos razones:

Porque el efecto de la radiofrecuencia disminuye exponencialmente con la distancia. ( Separe el móvil de la oreja un par de centímetros )...

...Y porque cantidad de veces el "contacto con la oreja" "pulsa" alguna tecla virtual y estropea la comunicación o la corta.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 9, 2016)

*Algunos de estos números precedidos por una E...*

*102, 104, 110, 120, 122, 123, 124, 127, 128, 129, 131, 142, 151, 154, 155, 180,* 210, 211, 212, 213, 214, 215, 216, 217, 218, 219, 220, 228, 230, 231, 232. 233, 236, 237, 238, 239, 240, 241, 249, 250, 251, 252, 284, 285,* 311, 320, 321, 380, 385*, 407, 450, 451, 452,* 621, 625, 634, 635,* 913, 951, 952, 954, *1000, 1518*

( Las numeraciones alternadas en negrita son para encontrarlos con más facilidad. No porque unos sean menos nocivos que otros. -Todos los expuestos - son dañinos ).

*No se los coma ni se los beba:*


----------



## dearlana (Nov 18, 2016)

*¿La Infusión de Canela en Rama baja la presión?...*

*SÍ. *

( Yo me enteré estos días ).


----------



## JavierGonz (Ene 26, 2017)

Factores psicosociales como la familia, el trabajo o la escuela son de vital importancia para poder desarrollarnos saludablemente, recordemos que nuestra salud no solo debe ser física; es primordial mantenernos en armonía por dentro.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 16, 2017)

*El Plomo y el Estaño penetran a través de la piel:*

Póngase un guante de goma y tela en la mano izquierda ( o en la derecha si es usted zurdo ) para coger el estaño al soldar.

Al manipular el Plomo y el Estaño, con el paso de los años: Atacan al Sistema Nervioso de forma irreversible ( Pueden producir temblores en las manos y más problemas ).

Esos guantes se ajustan muy bien a las manos, son muy baratos y encima protegen de posibles quemaduras.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 19, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *El Plomo y el Estaño penetran a través de la piel:*
> 
> Póngase un guante de goma y tela en la mano izquierda ( o en la derecha si es usted zurdo ) para coger el estaño al soldar.
> 
> ...



El problema es que cuando llevas toda la vida (desde aprendiz) viendo a los mayores coger el estaño con las manos y con los dientes, terminas haciendo lo mismo. Y después de 30 años haciendo lo mismo es casi imposible cambiar de manías 
Y nadie te dice que es malo manipular estaño + plomo. Al igual que nadie te exije que te pongas el mandil cuando te pones a soldar vigas, mas que nada por que los viejos oficiales piensan que el mandil, a parte de ser cosa de mujeres, da calor y es incómodo para trabajar. (Y caro para el jefe).

Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2017)

"Cómprese unos...cristiano...":

Estos concretamente, *son los mejores que he visto*: 

-- Son baratos ( = 90 céntimos ). Las manos "respiran" por encima y la goma nos aisla por abajo, de la aleación Plomo-Estaño cuando cogemos el "Estaño" para acercarlo al soldador. Esa goma parece irrompible. Aguanta pinchazos, tirones, quemaduras...

-- Permiten que tiremos de las piezas directamente con los dedos por el otro lado del circuito impreso cuando las estamos extrayendo, al tiempo que fundimos la soldadura.

-- Protegen muy bien de las posibles quemaduras.

-- Son buenísimos para cuando pintamos la casa, para transportar trastos, para protegernos del frío. Para cuando estamos limpiando la moto o el coche, etc., etc.

-- Una vez que los utilice la primera vez, se convencerá y no dejará de usarlos para casi todo.



Va la imagen de los guantes. Porque con la edición no la pude insertar:


----------



## dearlana (Mar 9, 2017)

*Esto es fácil de realizar cuando soldamos y nos previene de muchos problemas:*

Acaba uno haciéndolo sin darse cuenta y sin ningún esfuerzo:

Al quemarse la resina que contiene el alma del estaño, produce unos vapores de humo blanco que si se fijan: "Donde se pega" deja una sustancia pastosa, pegajosa, que no reacciona con productos químicos, que es muy difícil de quitar.

Imagínense ese humo de la soldadura entrando hacia nuestros pulmones.

Nuestra tráquea, afortunadamente está recubierta de unas células ciliares y un mucus, que continuamente están moviéndose y dando una especie de latigazos en dirección hacia afuera, *durante toda nuestra vida, al igual que sucede con los movimeintos del corazón*. Como una capa de terciopelo móvil y sincronizado que va expulsando hacia afuera todas las partículas y suciedad que nos entran en el aire que respiramos - *Excepto *cuando les llega el humo del tabaco que hace que se paren -

*Tan sencillo como esto:*

Al poner en contacto el estaño con la punta del soldador, respirar lentamente hacia afuera: De manera que estemos expirando y no inspirando en ese momento.

Se llega a hacer de forma automática. Al cabo de un tiempo, ni nos enteramos de que lo estamos haciendo.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 11, 2017)

* Los desoldadores por vacío comerciales suelen traer filtros para retener los gases tóxicos.*

Pero cuando los autoconstruímos no solemos tener en cuenta eso.

Por ejemplo: Cuando los hacemos utilizando una bomba de inflado en sentido inverso o utilizando un motor de nevera.

En ambos casos y como el aire de salida lo hace por un tubo: Es muy buena idea conectarle una manguera larga para que ese aire vaya a parar fuera de la casa.

Comoquiera que ese aire no sale precisamente frío: El truco está en acoplar varios trozos pequeños superpuestos de mangueras de diámetros crecientes. 

Al final: Lo que sale del motor es una manguera de las usadas normalmente en las casas para regar las plantas.

Al pasar el aire caliente desde un tubo estrecho a una manguera mucho más ancha, se produce una disminución de la presión, que "enfría" al aire de la desoldadura y de paso no "frena" al aire de salida

Es como si para la salida del escape de un coche utilizácemos un tubo de diámetro mucho mayor que el de la tobera de escape. El desahogo conseguido es evidente y se traduce en una más rápida subida de las revoluciones y del número de las mismas por minuto.

De paso no esparcimos por el ambiente de trabajo Los componentes del aire de la desoldadura.


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 11, 2017)

es un tema muy importante; En estos dias hablaba con mi peluquera o barbera y ella me comentaba que en 18 años de aplicar quimicos de cabellos para mujeres le ha ocasionado problemas pulmonares; tambien me comento que la plancha que usa para alisar el cabello de sus clientas, le ha ocasionado espasmos en dedos y manos. Yo le comenté precisamente el riesgo de mi trabajo y le mencioné como un enemigo oculto y latente: el plomo contenido en la soldadura de estaño el cual es un veneno para nuestro organismo. Como dices Dearlana, muy bueno usar al menos guantes, yo usaba unos pero ya con el tiempo le perdí importancia pero cada vez que leo algo acerca del plomo, nuevamente me concientizo como en esta ocasión. El Saturnismo es una de las afecciones que provoca el plomo en nuestro organismo asi como tantas otras cosas. Vale la pena protegerse aunque se sienta uno incómodo, vale la pena también acostumbrarse.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 11, 2017)

Yo utilizo guantes, incluso solo para andar en bicicleta.

En verano digo que es por el grip(para que no se me resbale el manubrio).

En realidad lo uso, porque las manos serían lo único que me descubro, ya que debo andar por las calles *en horario de pleno Sol.*

Pero si dijera que es para eso(protegerme del Sol)...


----------



## dearlana (Mar 11, 2017)

Hola moonwalker:

Siempre le he oído decir a los viejos del lugar que nunca se deben meter "las manos caldeadas en agua fría". Eso da lugar con el paso del tiempo a un agarrotamiento irreversible de los dedos.

También he oído que a los profesionales del buceo se le van cerrando los conductos auditivos externos debido a la frialdad del agua en la que frecuentemente se sumergen.

Anteriormente y durante muchos años nunca tuve precauciones con las manipulaciones del estaño.

Tengo un amigo por aquí que cuando está comiendo no atina a meter bien la cuchara en el plato. Otras veces la cuchara o el tenedor o lo que tenga en las manos, sale volando. 

De ahí esas precauciones que me ha dado por tomar después de tantos años y siempre pensando en que sobre todo la gente joven del foro me haga caso. Porque sospecho que los efectos son a muy largo plazo.


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 11, 2017)

hola Dearlana; tienes toda razón; el espasmo es causado asi por la exposición al aire caliente y luego al frío; ella me comenta que se le olvida luego de un tiempo de plancha entonces saca alimentos de la nevera y allí estaría la causa pronta y futura de daños irreversibles. Realmente cuando se tratan estos temas, Dearlana y Yosimiro, siento algo de temor porque he estado expuesto a esta soldadura durante muchos años digamos 8 años sin casi protección; Sólo Dios nos guarde pero ademas debemos ser diligente con las advertencias y precauciones como las que se exponen aquí para contrarestar efectos posibles a largo plazo.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 12, 2017)

moowalker: Yo creo que el tema del estaño no es tan peligroso. A unas personas afectará más que a otras. Sobre todo si esas personas tienen fina la piel de los dedos con los que cogen el estaño.

Yo llevo soldando desde que tuve la primera radio de Galena. Tenía precisamente unos 8 años. Llevo agarrando el estaño días más días menos: 55 años. 

Desde hace poco me ha dado por los guantes. Pero mis dedos tienen la piel muy gruesa. De hecho, cada dos o tres meses me da por "adelgazarla" porque se me forman callos en los dedos. 

Cuando me van a pinchar para medir el colesterol, la aguja no pincha. Hay que buscar en la mano izquierda algún lateral de un dedo que esté más blandito.

La "adelgazo" - sobre todo en las partes en las que los dedos se flexionan ( Entre las falanges) utilizando un cortauñas de los grandes: Voy sacando tiras sucesivas como quien rastrilla el suelo. No duele en absoluto y luego los dedos se mueven con mayor facilidad.

-----------

Pero por aquí anda otro que ha estado arreglando televisores toda su vida y lleva cogiendo estaño más años que yo y que "se permite el lujo" de limpiar la punta del soldador, quitándole el estaño fundido:  Frotándola entre los dedos pulgar e índice de la mano derecha. Humito incluído. Lo hace en plan gracia a ver quien es el guapo que lo imita.


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 12, 2017)

pues Dearlana, pensando y analizando lo que tu dices acerca de no estigmatizar tanto a la soldadura de estaño me da algo más de Tranquilidad. No soy paranoico, sólo que escucho tantas cosas de los elementos que contienen plomo que ponen en uno alguna preocupación. Pues ahora que escribes acerca del gran tiempo que tienes en esto, pensaba en mi vecino de al lado quien lleva un poco más de 30 años en la reparación de Tv y otros equipos electrónicos manipulando esa soldadura y lo veo como un roble. Sí, pueda que en algunos pueda ejercer mayor efectos que en otros sin embargo hay que tener de igual manera precaución, creo que en algunos circuitos aparecen leyendas que dicen: Pb free (libre de plomo) y puedo suponer que es el simbolo químico de dicho metal indica que la soldadura puesta en el impreso es estaño puro o aleado con otro metal que no es plomo. Por eso dearlana me surgia algo de incomodidad.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2017)

*No cruce las piernas mientras trabaje con el ordenador:*

Ni cuando trabaje con el ordenador ni cuando haga ningún otro trabajo de tiempo prolongado. Incluido ver la tele, comer, etc.

A la larga da problemas circulatorios importantes. Por ejemplo: Varices.

Es fácil: Según le venga la intención de cruzar las piernas, dese cuenta y sepárelas inmediatamente.

Su Sistema Circulatorio se lo agradecerá.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *No cruce las piernas mientras trabaje con el ordenador:*
> 
> Ni cuando trabaje con el ordenador ni cuando haga ningún otro trabajo de tiempo prolongado. Incluido ver la tele, comer, etc.
> 
> ...



Eso le decía el jefe a la secretaria   

Ahora en serio, yo siempre cruzaba las piernas frente al tv y las echaba hacia atras por entre las patas de la silla. Pues eso también a la larga da problemas de rodillas.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 10, 2017)

*No deje pasar más de 12 horas entre el desayuno y la cena anterior:*


*Se producen mareos por la bajada de azucar.* Igual se mete uno el soldador por los ojos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

Naaaaaaaaaaaa , me levanto a las 3 de la mañana y me clavo un sanguche y una cerveza


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 14, 2017)

A pesar de que tengo una motocicleta y me gusta ir de paseos y viajar a otras provincias, tambien manejo bicicleta, es mas ecológico y hacer ejercicio =D


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 15, 2017)

Ademas que en general el crear espacios para las ciclo rutas se ha vuelto una política publica, en mi pueblo algunas vías principales tienen una carril exclusivo para las bicicletas, demarcado y aislado con separadores viales.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 15, 2017)

En este momento, estoy sin bici, pero generalmente trabajo haciendo trámites, y puedo llegar a pedalear promedio 100Km semanales.

Tengo 55 años, y me brota una sonrisa, cuando alguno de hasta 20 años menos, me quiere corre una carrera.





			
				yosimiro dijo:
			
		

> En este momento, estoy sin bici, pero generalmente trabajo haciendo trámites, y puedo llegar a pedalear promedio 100Km semanales.
> 
> Tengo 55 años, y me brota una sonrisa, cuando alguno de hasta 20 años menos, me quiere corre una carrera.



Por cierto, me enfermo poco(mis chequeos anuales, así lo afirman), no uso calefacción ni en la noche más fría, o sea que el hábito...

*
Sirve.*

Por cierto:


*El chequeo anual, es un buen hábito*


----------



## dearlana (May 5, 2017)

*Uno de los ejercicios mejores que hay es subir y bajar escaleras.*

Si calculamos la energía necesaria para subir un peso medio de 70 kilogramos a una altura de 10 ó 20 metros, en calorías, son bastantes. De paso se activa mucho la ventilación pulmonar y se ejercita el músculo cardiaco. Amén de que vayamos acompañados de las bolsas de la compra o de un par de garrafas de agua

La gente joven puede incluso divertirse subiendo los escalones de dos en dos o de tres en tres.

De paso ahorramos la energía consumida por el ascensor, si lo hay.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2017)

Ahora resulta que es bueno subir escaleras , pero es malo bajarlas  , por el impacto en las articulaciones 

Habrá que bajar por caño estilo bomberos o a rapel estilo alpìnista


----------



## dearlana (May 17, 2017)

*Muy recomendable si el trabajo que vamos a hacer es miniatura y los guantes estorban:*

Al lado de la base soporte del estaño: 

Unas pinzas como estas permiten tirar del estaño y torcerlo según necesidades, para que llegue bien al punto que queremos estañar o soldar.


----------



## dearlana (May 21, 2017)

*Estamos a finales de Mayo:*

En *Junio, Julio y Agosto*: Por la noche: Salen volando las termitas a invadir otros muebles y todo lo que sea madera y papel ( Perforan hasta los rollos de servilletas, los libros y los documentos ).

Si en los muebles de la casa en la que vivimos, hay termitas: Conviene guardar los documentos y libros dentro de bolsas sucesivas al revés. En Septiembre o posterior, se vuelven a sacar como los teníamos normalmente.

Cuando han atacado las guías de las puertas y las puertas, se les van dando golpecitos con el cabo de un destornillador pequeño desde el suelo hacia arriba:

 Donde suene hueco: Se le inyecta Gasoil con una jeringa.     ( Mucha precaución de no pincharse accidentalmente con ese tóxico ).

Si han invadido patas de sillas o mesas: Se les coloca "patas arriba" y se les inyecta lo mismo, así como por todos los agujeros que se vean.

En la habitación, conviene esparcir Fly por la mañana, una vez que vayamos a salir a trabajar. Sobre todo por detrás de los muebles, donde están los huevecillos de estos individuos. Para que cuando regresemos del trabajo, ya se haya volatilizado el Fly y no lo respiremos por la noche.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2017)

Todo lo que sea bollería industrial es perjudicial para el Sistema Circulatorio y para el Corazón.

Intente no comer bollería industrial y todos los alimentos procesados que contengan aceites hidrogenados o grasas trans.

Galletas, bollos, la mayoría de las barritas nutritivas, bizcochones, tartas, helados, algunos panes prefabricados, congelados y distribuídos hacia panaderías.

Los alimentos que contengan "aceites vegetales" sin indicar qué clase de aceites vegetales son 
( Por ejemplo: Aceite de coco ).


----------



## dearlana (Ago 13, 2017)

*¿Quiere evitar reflujos gastroesofágicos nocturnos ?:*

...y de paso no tomar tantos antiácidos...

Hágale caso a los viejos y su tradiciones:

Cene a las 6 de la tarde.

( *"Quien quiera vivir sano: Coma poco... y cene temprano"* ).


----------



## fercon (Ago 14, 2017)

El hombre bueno come para vivir pero algunos viven para comer


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2017)

"Si quieres morir
 come pimiento y acuéstate a dormir"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2017)

fercon dijo:


> El hombre bueno come para vivir pero algunos viven para comer


 

Hablando de adicciones , ya que la gula es una de ellas.

Tengo un amigo que su peso oscila entre 190 y 150 kilos , tratamos de convencerlo que baje desde los 150 que está ahora unos 30 kilos más , condición que le ponen para operarlo y ponerle un cinturón gástrico .

Y aqui viene el tema de disertación , en las otras adicciones se trata de suprimirlas , o sea , a un alcohólico no se le dice que tome menos , sino que abandone la bebida , en cambio con la comida eso no es posible


----------



## dearlana (Ago 17, 2017)

Por aquí hay otro amigo con 150 kilos al que operaron para una reducción de estómago.
Se ha quedado con todas las carnes colgando. Está horroroso y encima ahora con una depresión. 

También he conocido a muchas mujeres gorditas, graciosas y simpáticas que se embarcaron en regímenes de adelgazamiento y ahora están delgadas pero de mal humor todo el día. Una bajó 21 kilos en dos meses. Está en tratamiento psiquiátrico.

Otro amigo que entra en uno de mis foros pesa 160 kilos pero no se atreve a operarse. Está dado de baja por obesidad mórbida. Camina 10 metros seguidos y ya está resoplando  ( En llano ). ( Cuesta arriba ni digamos ). Todo el día está pensando en comida. Todos sus posts son de tartas, platos sabrosos, buenos vinos, recetas y cosas por el estilo. Va resoplando y sudando para todos lados pero no deja de comer ni a la de tres. 

Se ve que la parte psicosomática es más potente en el caso anterior. Sus padres eran iguales. Murieron jóvenes. 

Cuantas más células tiene un obeso, más células le piden de comer todos los días.





Scooter dijo:


> "Si quieres morir
> come pimiento y acuéstate a dormir"



---------------------------------

*Para la próstata son buenísimos. Solo producen globos vesicales.*


----------



## fercon (Ago 21, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...en las otras adicciones se trata de suprimirlas , o sea , a un alcohólico no se le dice que tome menos , sino que abandone la bebida , en cambio con la comida eso no es posible


Algunos, los A. Socialistas (No Anónimos), compensan esas injusticias reservando o pagando primero  la bebida y luego, si queda, la comida. No es muy saludable pero todos andamos muy en la linea. Aunque por aquí tenemos mutidieta...


----------



## dearlana (Sep 1, 2017)

*No coma ni beba viendo la TV y similares:*

Al parecer, al final del día, en total,  se ha comido mucho más.


*El que come en exceso...

...se pone obeso.*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 2, 2017)

*Las sillas giratorias son muy prácticas...*

*Siempre que la altura se regule de manera que los pies queden perfectamente apoyados en el suelo. Porque lo contrario es fatal para la circulación de las piernas.* Las piernas "colgando" en una silla giratoria es lo peor que puede haber para las varices futuras y para la circulación en general.

Aparte está la manía de estarse balanceando continuamente que adquieren algunas personas. 
( Imagínenselo en una entrevista de televisión ).

También está el truco de apoyar los pies sobre las patas radiales cuando la silla está muy alta.  
( Hay ejecutivos que tienen la manía de regular su silla de manera que quede más alta que la de sus interlocutores, todo ello con un puro afán de dominación o de situación de aparente superioridad. Observe eso cuando le entrevisten para algún trabajo ).

*Resumen: Para trabajar con el ordenador o con lo que sea, los pies deben estar perfectamente apoyados en el suelo y la espalda recta. *

Nada de pies colgando, excepto cuando se levantan durante tiempos cortos cuando trabajamos con circuitos activos alimentados por AC para aislarnos del suelo.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2017)

*Que sea usted el que controle el ordenador y no el ordenador el que lo controle a usted:*

Existe una tendencia general a que: 

Cuando encendemos el ordenador: solemos hacer cosas similares ( Primero entrar al correo y cosas parecidas )...Al final...andamos por otros derroteros y ha pasado mucho tiempo sin hacer lo que realmente nos interesaba o pensábamos hacer antes de iniciar sesión:

*Truco:*


Escriba en un folio previamente todo lo que realmente necesite hacer para ese día o para esa sesión.

Cuando inicie sesión: Cíñase a lo que está en el folio y estrictamente en el orden que está allí.

De esta forma evitamos todas las divagaciones a las que nos conduce la navegación ( Por ejemplo: Un mensaje emergente del antispy o del antivirus indicándonos que lo actualicemos ). Quitándonos esos anuncios y cerrándolos inmediatamente; de manera que solo nos atengamos a lo que realmente necesitábamos previamente.

Esto que parece tan sencillo es muy dificil de llevar a cabo. Ocurre lo mismo que con los vicios. Pero hay que intentarlo porque es mucho más productivo y eficiente que iniciar sesión así porque sí.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> a un alcohólico no se le dice que tome menos , sino que abandone la bebida , en cambio con la comida eso no es posible



A mi viejo, hace mucho tiempo, le dijeron que se alejara del cigarrillo.


Y se alejó.





Unos 7 cm.







Fuma en boquilla.


----------



## krlosss (Sep 20, 2017)

Hábitos saludables de 1900:

Dínamo eléctrico pata tratar cefaleas, reumatismo, parálisis (¡!)Anuncio publicado en el número de mayo del año 1900. Revista “Caras y Caretas”, Buenos Aires.

En versiones BASIC, PRO y HIGH END.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2017)

Magneto telefónico


----------



## dearlana (Sep 21, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Hábitos saludables de 1900:
> 
> Dínamo eléctrico pata tratar cefaleas, reumatismo, parálisis (¡!)Anuncio publicado en el número de mayo del año 1900. Revista “Caras y Caretas”, Buenos Aires.
> 
> En versiones BASIC, PRO y HIGH END.



---------------------------------------------

Hasta no hace mucho aquí se utilizaban 110V AC entre las sienes para todo tipo de problemas mentales. Al que escapaba no le quedaban ganas de manifestar el más mínimo problema mental.


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 25, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ........Tengo un amigo que su peso oscila entre 190 y 150 kilos , tratamos de convencerlo que baje desde los 150 que está ahora unos 30 kilos más , condición que le ponen para operarlo y ponerle un cinturón gástrico .....


Tengo entendido que ese tipo de operación no es muy recomendable, si bien la gente logra perder peso y mejorar su salud, suele pasar que luego de 10 años empiezan a presentar problemas de salud varios, derivados de su operación, incluso hay quienes vuelven a engordar a pesar de estar operados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2017)

La que no era buena era una en la que te quitaban un tramo de intestino . El cinturón parecería ser una solución a medias , pero solución al fin. Hay que recordar que es una adicción. Aura los podriamos mandar a vivir a Bolivar-Land


----------



## krlosss (Oct 3, 2017)

Para la histeria de la dama y la neurosis del caballero victorianos:


----------



## dearlana (Oct 10, 2017)

*No coma margarina:*

Ante la mala fama de las grasas saturadas se dedicaron a utilizar grasas* insaturadas* ( = Buenas )

pero como estas últimas se degradaban en poco tiempo...se dedicaron a hidrogenarlas.

Las *grasas insaturadas hidrogenadas* se transforman en *grasas trans*. Grasas que no se pueden disolver. Grasas que se acumulan en el interior de nuestras venas y arterias; obstruyéndolas.

Las* grasas trans* son muchísimo peores que las grasas saturadas. 

Ahora se han dado cuenta y se ensalsan las cualidades de las grasas saturadas.

Las *margarinas* están hechas de* grasas trans*.

*No coma margarinas.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2017)

Ni las moscas , ni las cucarachas, ni las ratas-ratones comen margarina ; ni siquiera comen una variedad que viene saborizada con leche en polvo para arrimarle el sabor a la manteca , por algo será


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2017)

*Instale un Generador de Aniones en su lugar de trabajo y en su habitación.*

Todo lo que sea mejorar el aire que respira hará que se sienta mejor.

Hay un vídeo chino en el que se demuestra claramente como en veinte o treinta segundos un generador de iones de nanotubos ( De los más recientes ) es capaz de eliminar el humo de un cigarrillo.

No lo pongo para no hacer propaganda de esa marca y modelo de aparato. Pero les advierto que es una maravilla. ¡Funciona y modifica el aire rápidamente!.

Ese aire, libre de gérmenes, de polvo, de bacterias, etc., es muy saludable y recomendado sobre todo para las personas con alergias.


----------



## peperc (Dic 17, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hablando de adicciones , ya que la gula es una de ellas.
> 
> Tengo un amigo que su peso oscila entre 190 y 150 kilos , tratamos de convencerlo que baje desde los 150 que está ahora unos 30 kilos más , condición que le ponen para operarlo y ponerle un cinturón gástrico .
> 
> Y aqui viene el tema de disertación , en las otras adicciones se trata de suprimirlas , o sea , a un alcohólico no se le dice que tome menos , sino que abandone la bebida , en cambio con la comida eso no es posible



justo hoy veia una noticia , que , pues de algun modo apuntaba a esto.
y la gente ve a la obesidad, me refiero a la mayoria de obesos como una enfermedad, algo fisico, pero hace mucho , escuche a un medico, ( hace mucho, asi que , posiblemente me equivoque en algunas presiciones) .
este decia que es increible como la gente no se da cuenta de que es todo EDUCACION ( dejando de lado unos pocos casos de enfermedad fisica ) , claro, desde niños se educa a que hay que darse el gusto.
que el nene merece lo mejor.
en el colegio, salis a comer afuera, y quizas por dispòner de poca plata van a la pizzeria o al mac.
todo es risas.
mama, te da de comer para que no te debilites.
luego, de adolescente, las frustraciones son continuas ¿ como no te vas a dar un gusto ? , ya ni siquiera podes comer algo que te gusta.

lo tragico es que ( esto tambien, leido de un estudio de medicos) al parecer, en el cuerpo tenemos celulas grasas, las cuales se encargan de acumular grasas para epocas malas, esto es un proceso evolutivo de millones de años, donde a veces se comia y otras veces no, pero hoy dia tenemos la heladera disponible, el kiosco , el mac..... 
y el gran problema es que las celulars grasas que acumulamos cuando estas tienen hambre o estan perdiendo su reserva dan señales de auxilio al cerebro.

que quiero decir con todo esto?
que es un proceso de VOLUNTAD y rehacer la EDUCACION.
es sacrificio y no hay vuelta atras.
es un proceso mental, que hay que construir, no existe otra manera, eso de el cinturon, es de nuevo : darle a otro la tarea, cuando el tema es  SACRIFICARSE.
esto de bajar de peso, si quieren que lo compare con algo es simple:
es como estudiar una carrera.
si, estas hoy dia AL PEDO, pues bien, ponete a estudiar una carrera, y no aflojar, no importa si estas abrurrido, si no te gusta, si no tenes ganas.
lo de bajar de peso es lo mismo.

pero fijense la educacion de hoy dia: 
es justificarse, es apañarse, si le decis gordo a un gordo lo estas discriminando , el pobre tiene derechos, toda la socieddad, solo le falta regalarle un pase libre al mac....

lo lamento pero es asi.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hablando de adicciones , ya que la gula es una de ellas.
> 
> Tengo un amigo que su peso oscila entre 190 y 150 kilos , tratamos de convencerlo que baje desde los 150 que está ahora unos 30 kilos más , condición que le ponen para operarlo y ponerle un cinturón gástrico .
> 
> Y aqui viene el tema de disertación , en las otras adicciones se trata de suprimirlas , o sea , a un alcohólico no se le dice que tome menos , sino que abandone la bebida , en cambio con la comida eso no es posible



en lo de la gordura tambien , solo debes identificar el problema:

hay que suprimir, si  SUPRIMIR el comer lo que no es necesario.
suprimir la comida de vicio.

no quiere edcir que no comas mas en la vida nada.





yosimiro dijo:


> A mi viejo, hace mucho tiempo, le dijeron que se alejara del cigarrillo.
> 
> .



muchas veces se ve ese como el problema, y el fumar es como un chupete: es para la ansiedadd.
lo mismo que estar todo el dia en la web o en el foro: 
hay que RECONOCER que nos pasa en la cabeza, por que NO tenemos csoas mas agradables que hacer.
si viviesemos en una zona de playa, o bosque, o lagos, seguramente iriamos  a caminar, pero estamos encerrados en una ciudad, sin nada sano que hacer, dodeados de millones de personas y solos a la vez.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> La que no era buena era una en la que te quitaban un tramo de intestino . El cinturón parecería ser una solución a medias , pero solución al fin. Hay que recordar que es una adicción. Aura los podriamos mandar a vivir a Bolivar-Land



si ,es adiccion, todo lo que te volves adicto.... acostumbrado, acostumbramiento .
acostumbrado a sentarse frente a la TV , o frrente a la PC .
adicto a poner excusas.
adicto a todo lo que te acostumbras a hacer a diario y no podes dejar de hacerlo.
por eso es tan importante  LA EDUCACION por que el ser humano, lo que hace a diario, se acostumbra, y de nuevo : lo hace a diario y se acostumbra y eso se le puede llamr adiccion.
incluso hay adiccion a el trabajo .
hay adicciones buenas, como a la familia, el dia que la perdemos nos queremos morir.
el ser humano es asi: 
un animal de costumbres.

lo triste es que muchas veces, la gente que nos rodea se burla o lo minimiza, como que es una pavada, o una tonteria.
y no lo es, si observamos con detenimiento , es algo que le pasa a todo el mundo .

PERO EN ALGUNAS COSAS CUIDADO ..... ya bastante con los habitos humanos, pero encima de todo:
hace poco lei de uno de los primeros empleados de facebook y creo que gerente, que decia que ( algo predecible) las redes sociales manipulan y utilizan sociologos, te rodeas de gente que te dice que todo esta bien, que si a todo , te rodeas de gente que te da likes, y borras a quienes te critican.
te hacen vivir en una burbuja dañina.

en fin, creo que ya esta la idea, somos suficientemente intteligentes.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 10, 2018)

*Felicítese usted mismo cuando algo le haya salido bien, cuando haya logrado o conseguido algo que deseaba.*

Por ejemplo: Dese un beso en su propia mano cada vez que eso ocurra.

Eso que parece un acto tan insignificante... irá aumentando y reforzando su autoestima paulatinamente y se sentirá cada vez mejor.

Luego sucederá de forma automática. Se sentirá bien y a gusto en un lugar o relizando un trabajo determinado.

Inténtelo.

Vale la pena.

Es muy beneficioso para su mente y su estado físico general.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 3, 2018)

*Cuide su próstata:*

Conviene que descargue su próstata al menos dos veces por semana.

Al parecer, una actividad mayor es contraproducente. Pero una menor, también lo es y en mayor medida: Debido a que la inactividad prolongada  y las células inactivas y estacionarias
degeneran con el tiempo y pueden ser origen de un problema de próstata cuyo mayor exponente es la aparición del cáncer de próstata.

Cuando la próstata ha estado inactiva por mucho tiempo ( meses ) el urólogo se encarga de vaciar todo su contenido  para evitar lo anterior. Solo lo debe hacer el urólogo. Lo hace por compresión.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 11, 2018)

Estos días entablé conversación con un señor con el que me he cruzado a diario. Pensaba que tenía 70 y pico años y resulta que tiene 93.

Le pregunté qué es lo que comía:

Sobre todo: *Legumbres*. Nada de carne ni de pescado o en todo caso, de forma muy circunstancial.

Ese señor camina largos recorridos todos los días. De una hora o más. Ese es el segundo truco.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 19, 2018)

Hoy: Armando una ratonera se me "escapó" y me pilló el dedo pulgar de la mano derecha. Justo encima de la uña.

Salí corriendo hacia la nevera y saqué hielo y me lo puse sobre esa uña. El frío del hielo...ni anestesia ni nada...dolía muy fuerte, el simple hecho de tocar con el hielo la uña recién majada...era casi insoportable; pero lo mantuve unos 15 minutos así.

Posteriormente cuando fui al baño...oriné sobre ese dedo.

Razón tienen los viejos cuando dicen lo que hay que hacer en estos casos. Es muy posible que salve la uña.

El latigazo que me dio la presa de la ratonera fue tremendo..."me dejó loco". Estoy seguro de que si no me hubiese puesto hielo...ahora mismo tendría la uña más negra que un tizo. Solo me quedó un pequeño cardenal entre la uña y la carne.

Ya saben: Háganle caso a los viejos.


----------



## dearlana (May 4, 2018)

*El agua proveniente de un huevo recién cocido...*

( Vamos a suponer que no se le haya reventado el huevo al cocerlo ):

Cuando cocemos huevos: Normalmente tiramos esa agua casi hirviendo aún, por el fregadero.

Pues bien: Fíjese qué cosa tan sencilla y tan útil:

Ponga el estropajo o la esponja que usa normalmente para fregar... sobre la parte metálica acanalada del fregadero ( Donde se ponen los utensilios recién fregados para que se escurran ).

Una vez el estropajo o trapo de la cocina puesto en ese lugar indicado más arriba: Vierta sobre él el agua hirviendo proveniente del cocimiento del huevo.

( Los trapos de la cocina se caracterizan porque en seguida adquieren mal olor que cuesta mucho que se vaya con los lavados en la lavadora ).

Esa agua hirviendo destruye todos los malos olores y los gérmenes que se acumulan diariamente en ellos.

Tal es así que lo que ocurre es una desnaturalización de las moléculas...que no se puede realizar normalmente por otros medios.

Por ejemplo: Hay toallas que por más que las lave, suelen volver a oler mal desde el inicio del siguiente uso.

El método infalible es meterlas en agua hirviendo. Eso destruye todo rastro orgánico olorífico.

--------------------------------

Lo he visto hacer hasta con las ratoneras:

Una ratonera donde ha caído una rata se convierte en totalmente ineficaz a posteriori: 

Las ratas huelen la ratonera: Les huele a la rata anterior y ni se acercan.

El único truco sagrado contra eso es: El agua hirviendo.

Vuelven a caer las ratas una y otra vez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2018)

Es el olor a muerte , es normal que un perro aulle y al otro día te enteres que falleció algún vecino . . . 

Lo mejor para las ratas es la morcilla


----------



## dearlana (May 8, 2018)

*Otra agua aprovechable para desinfectar los estropajos:*

La de los baños María.

También la solemos tirar por el fregadero a casi 100 grados.


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

La gente de por aquí dicen que: 

Cuando muere alguien en un barrio...al poco tiempo caen dos más.  O sea que en el mismo lugar suelen morir tres personas en poco tiempo.


----------



## dearlana (May 29, 2018)

Sustitución que me ha funcionado estos días: *Mantener a raya la hipertensión *mediante número de dientes de ajo y limón.

En mi caso: De Aprovel 150...pasé a Aprovel 75...luego a medio Aprovel 75 y estos días pude quitarme el Aprovel porque junto con los ajos y el limón me bajaba la presión a 11-7 e incluso a 10,5-7 y eso crea un estado de "cansancio" de "desánimo". Se lo consulté al cardiólogo y me permitió quitarme el Aprovel. Estamos hablando de hace más de un año para esta evolución.

Requiere un control periódico.

Presión más alta: Comer más dientes de ajo.

No pueden ser dientes de ajos crudos normales nunca: Porque =  "Son muy fuertes"..."queman". Deben ser ajos confitados.

Depende de cada persona, de su peso, su estado de salud. *Siempre bajo supervisión médica:*

Por ejemplo: 4 dientes de ajos confitados al día + el zumo de un limón mediano diluído en dos vasos de agua ( Porque el pH del limón es 2 ):Me han bajado la tensión de 15-9   a  12-7.

Hay que tomarse la tensión al menos una vez por semana.

He llegado a tomar 8 dientes de ajos confitados diarios.

En pruebas de laboratorio se ha experimentado con 13 dientes de ajos confitados diarios durante meses.

No hagan nada de esto si están tomando Sintrom o cualquier anticoagulante similar.

Consulten a su facultativo antes de hacer nada de esto y siempre bajo su responsabilidad.


----------



## peperc (May 29, 2018)

dearlana dijo:


> Hoy: Armando una ratonera se me "escapó" y me pilló el dedo pulgar de la mano derecha. Justo encima de la uña.
> 
> Salí corriendo hacia la nevera y saqué hielo y me lo puse sobre esa uña. El frío del hielo...ni anestesia ni nada...dolía muy fuerte, el simple hecho de tocar con el hielo la uña recién majada...era casi insoportable; pero lo mantuve unos 15 minutos así.
> 
> ...



viste lo que se siente !!!!

firmado: una ratita


----------



## dearlana (May 29, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> viste lo que se siente !!!!
> 
> firmado: una ratita



----------------------------------------
Se estaban comiendo los cables de la alarma que protegen casas distantes interconectadas.: Disparos de alarmas para el barrio...todos de noche.

 Habrán ratitas buenas. Pero por aquí: Una le comió la nariz y las orejas a un bebé mientras dormía. Y a un amigo que se despertó de madrugada, le había estado mordisqueando el pecho hasta que se despertó todo ensangrentado. Amén de las infecciones que pueden propagar.

Estos animales soplan al morder o no sé qué es lo que hacen pero la gente tarda en darse cuenta antes de despertarse.

Estos días una rata mediana quedó atrapada en una pata pero no me atreví a "liberarla" ( Al acercarte te pueden morder ). Lo dejé para el día si-   guiente;  para ver qué táctica utilizaba para abrir la ratonera a distancia...con palos, con varillas...había que buscar algo.

Al día siguiente cuando fui: Solo había una pata atrapada dentro de la boca de la ratonera...y un espinazo de rata. El resto se lo habían comido y bebido ( = El suelo estaba "limpio ) las otras ratas.


----------



## peperc (May 30, 2018)

brrr..........me dio escalosfrio...... si, recuerdo algun video en youtube , en el campo , son terrible PLAGA, millones....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)

Una vez estaba durmiendo en una casa quinta (casa de fin de semana o  veraneo con pileta y demases) y  me despierto porque algo me camina por la cara , era un ratón o cuis , mamita querida


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una vez estaba durmiendo en una casa quinta (casa de fin de semana o  veraneo con pileta y demases) y  me despierto porque algo me camina por la cara , era un ratón o cuis , mamita querida


Respecto a *"Ratitas" *


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)




----------



## dearlana (Jun 17, 2018)

Para "electrónicos" (...y para todo quisqui ).

Disminuir la velocidad de las pulsaciones ante un examen o situación de peligro:

*Parece incrible esto pero sucede:*

Se puede comprobar con un tensiómetro manual o automático, da igual:

Cuando note que su pulso está acelerado:

Inspire aire lentamente contando hasta cinco.

Ahora párese ahí y cuente otros cinco.

Ahora expire el aire contando hasta cinco.


( Total = Un IC 555  ).


Repítalo dos o tres veces o las que le parezca.

Vuélvase a tomar las pulsaciones...

Increible.


Y encima: Si la Presión ( o también llamada Tensión ) máxima estaba alta...también le ha bajado.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 17, 2018)

Como no puedo reeditar lo pongo aquí debajo:

Cambien expirar por espirar ( No sea que se me vayan a morir ).


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

Ojo con los polvos de Talco.

Han habido multas millonarias por el daño cancerígeno a los niños por su contenido en amianto residual.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2018)

Cuando vas a un banco a solicitar un préstamo, uno de las cosas que requieren es:* Estatura y Peso.*

Eso indica muchas cosas.

Por la estatura y el peso que tengas...saben lo que vas a durar.

A buen entendedor...


----------



## peperc (Jul 24, 2018)

ya , hoy dia, si necesitas un prestamo, es que estas en problemas.
si no tenes un familiar que te ayude, es mas problema.
si necsitas recurrir a un banco, mas aun .
lo unico mas bajo es un prestamista.

ESTATURA Y PESO:
muy flaco para tu estatura ?? ........es anemico? problemas de salud ??, pobre quizas ?? 
gordo para tu estatura ??.........tambien problemas de salud ?? o sera que sos feliz y comes sin preocuparte y te "upa" un huevo lo que digan??.

morir? cuando nos toque, quedate tranquilo que el banco  SE ASEGURA de no perder nunca, jamas de los jamases, dsde hacerte pagar un seguro a que el prestamo sea prendario o hipooitecar lo que compras o no se cuantas mas.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018



dearlana dijo:


> Ojo con los polvos de Talco.
> 
> Han habido multas millonarias por el daño cancerígeno a los niños por su contenido en amianto residual.



la esposa de uno que murio debido a ese talco esta recontra feliz con el resultado de el juicio.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 23, 2018)

Lo decía mi abuelo y luego mis padres:

Si vienes de la calle sudando...al entrar a casa: No te quietes la camisa. 

Si llegas con calor, te puedes quitar el resto de las prendas de vestir...más no la camisa. Hasta que no pase al menos media hora y tu cuerpo se aclimate a la temperatura de casa.

En el caso de mi abuelo: También comentaba: Si estás trabajando en la huerta, al sol...y luego te pasas a la sombra a descansar un rato:  Hazlo de manera que las piernas sigan estando al sol ( debe ser para que el cambio de temperatura de la sangre no sea brusco ).

-----------------------------------

No hace mucho tiempo que visité a un vecino ingresado en el hospital...lleno de mangueras, inconsciente...con oxígeno...casi no escapa:

Simplemente: Estuvo trabajando al sol al peso del mediodía y luego se metió a refrescarse debajo de un parral: Una zona más fresca y a la sombra.

Después de eso, se recuperó. pero yo nunca lo he visto normal. Está más "parado"...más "tristón" más "apagado". Antes siempre estaba sonriendo.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola queridos Amigos.
Entre los hábitos saludables debemos recordar que debemos llevar una............

*Vida honesta y ordenada,
usar poco de remedios 
y poner todos los medios
de no alterarse por nada.*

*La comida, moderada,
ejercicio y diversión,
no tener nunca aprehensión,
salir al campo algún rato,
Poco encierro, mucho trato
Y continua ocupación.*

Un fuerte Abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 8, 2018)

Nunca me cansaré de hablar bien de los ajos, porque a mi me han evitado el estar tomando antihipertensivos. 

Mi tensión arterial solía estar a 21 - 10,5 los peores días. Lo " normal " era 16 - 9,5

De Aprovel 300, el cardiólogo me lo bajó a Aprovel 150, luego a Aprovel 75 y actualmente ( Después de 2 años ) a ningún Aprovel. 

Y todo eso...simplemente comiendo cuatro dientes de ajo todas las mañanas, junto con el jugo de un limón pequeño y dos cucharadas de aceite de oliva puro virgen + 3 vasos de agua...junto con el resto del desayuno.

Hagan lo que hagan ustedes: Siempre bajo la supervisión de los facultativos. Nunca se automediquen o dejen de tomar los medicamentos por su cuenta. Que sea el especialista el que los guíe.


----------



## peperc (Nov 8, 2018)

yo , si como pizquita de ajo... repito y repito y estomago  out ....
el tema es algo que NO tenga contraindicaciones .


----------



## dearlana (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola peperc.

Yo no repito los ajos. No tengo mal aliento;  porque los ajos deben ser ajos confitados. No son ajos "crudos", "normales". esos ajos serían muy fuertes... "queman", dejan mucho mal aliento. De todas formas hay trucos para eso.  Te voy a poner un vídeo muy bueno donde exponen trucos para evitar el mal aliento de los ajos y que además expone muchas propiedades de los mismos.

Espero que no sea spam. Voy a buscarlo:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2018)

*Argentina es el segundo exportador mundial de ajo *


----------



## dearlana (Nov 9, 2018)

Otro hábito muy saludable y muy trascendente:

*Vacíe la vesícula seminal al menos dos veces por semana.*

La acumulación de fluidos ahí por mucho tiempo, retenidos, inmóviles...hace que se descompongan y  pueden ser fuente de generación de cáncer con el paso del tiempo.

La retención reiterada de las eyaculaciónes da lugar a lo mismo. Y encima se producen retrocesos de semen hacia la vejiga que no conviene que ocurran. Está de moda eso = Retener para quedar bien = Mal asunto a la larga para el que lo practíca. Lo natural es la espontaneidad. Las tendencias culturales del momento llevan a lo contrario. No conviene eso para la salud de la próstata.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2018)

*Lo dice un urólogo viejo* ( Recuerden: " El abogado = jóven y el médico = viejo "):

-- No beber agua después de las 7 de la tarde.

-- Nada de comer pimientos.

-- Nada de salsas.

-- Nada de bebidas que contengan gases. 

Además: Lo dice ya de rutina. Como si fuera un padre nuestro o una plegaria. Tal es su convencimiento y veracidad comprobada después de tantos años.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 29, 2018)

Cene *sopa:*

Siete virtudes tiene la sopa:

1) Quita el hambre.

2) La sed apoca.

3) *Ayuda a dormir.*

4) *No cuesta digerir.*

5) Es barata.

6) Nunca enfada.

7) Y deja la cara colorada.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 13, 2019)

*Provoque el indexado:*

*Si tiene que contar algo o esperar un tiempo por algo:*

Realice una actividad física y/o mental, simultánea. ( Como cuando realizamos movimientos diferentes con ambas manos. Ejemplo: Observen al camarero que está elaborando perritos calientes. Otro ejemplo: Observe a alguien que trabaja fregando platos y que tenga mucha experiencia en eso).

Perciba que, de esa forma: A usted, el* "tiempo "* se le pasa más rápido ".

Es por el indexado de señales neuronales que tiene que realizar su cerebro. Los "segundos cerebrales" se ven  intercalados por otras señales neuronales para otros procesos diferentes al de "contar" el tiempo que transcurre mientras espera por algo.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 10, 2019)

*Lo dicen los viejos:*

Si usted viene de la calle sudando y necesita cambiarse de ropa:

Puede cambiarse todo, menos la camisa. Hasta que pase media hora.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 15, 2019)

*Trasforme su diálogo interior sobre usted mismo:*

Hay gente que cuando le salen las cosas bien, mentalmente no se autorrefuerzan en su pensamiento.

Sin embargo, al menor error: Inmediatamente están prestas a autocastigarse, se enfadan consigo mismos.

Trate de invertir eso si es su caso.

A la larga, usted se sentirá mejor y le irán mejor las cosas.

Por ejemplo: Estos días al tener tiempo libre he estado sacando  y reciclando componentes del CI de un viejo televisor. Al acercarse las nueve de la noche (= Hora de cenar, se va embalando uno y no es extraño que muchas de esas piezas salgan volando y vayan a caer al suelo o sabe Dios donde.

Antiguamente me empeñaba  en buscarlas con una linterna por el suelo, debajo de la mesa, etc. Amén de una buena quemadura, al resbalárseme el soldador de 100 Vatios tipo destornillador ( = Es el más efectivo, es el más rápido para estas cosas. Su punta se puede colocar lateralmente o deslizarla rápìdamente por todas las patillas de los circuitos integrados; sacando un lado de una vez sola. Su punta plana permite derretir el estaño de las tres patillas de los transistores ). Hoy paso un kilo de buscar esas cosas voladoras...ya aparecerán luego...pasando el escobillón un día de estos...Cosas así.

*No enfadarse uno consigo mismo y  si puede ser: Bajo ninguna circunstancia.*


----------



## dearlana (May 25, 2019)

No esté más de 30 minutos seguidos sentado tras el ordenador. Levántese, camine un poco y vuelva. Y sobre todo: No trabaje con las piernas cruzadas.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 29, 2019)

*Si no quiere levantarse del ordenador:*

Existe un movimiento de los pies equivalente al estar caminando:

Es muy fácil:

Pisar primero con el talón derecho y la punta del pie izquierdo. ( A la vez ).

Luego pisar con la punta del pie derecho y el talón del pie izquierdo. 

Observe como parece que estamos caminando sentados.

Llega un momento en el que hacemos eso casi sin darnos cuenta.

Así se distienden y se contraen los gemelos, haciendo que esas contracciones hagan circular la sangre de las piernas.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 10, 2019)

*Si se le cae una garrafa de agua comprada, al suelo... y ve que se le formaron gongos o dobleces...tírela. No se beba eso.*

El plástico golpeado de las  garrafas de agua con dobleces, produce dioxinas muy cancerígenas que pasan al agua.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 11, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> *Si se le cae una garrafa de agua comprada, al suelo... y ve que se le formaron gongos o dobleces...tírela. No se beba eso.*
> 
> El plástico golpeado de las  garrafas de agua con dobleces, produce dioxinas muy cancerígenas que pasan al agua.


El problema es que las garrafas estan hechas de un material cada vez mas fino, que se arruga con mirarlo. Y el manipulado en almacences de origen, transporte y almacen o expsicón de tienda no ayuda por el tratamiento tan "rudo" y desconsiderado con el que es tratada la mercancía.
Y nadie, ni siquiera el colegio de médicos, te advierte de eso. Y los que si lo hicieron durante años (Grenpeace, etc.. ) eran tratados como hippies contrarios al progreso.

Yo no puedo beber agua del grifo, porque no tolero las cantidades ingentes de cloro, lejía o lo que sea que echen en el suministro colectivo, pero tampoco puedo encontrar agua embotellada que no sea en plástico  . Y si encuentras algo embotellado en cristal.... es carísimo.
Espero que cuando se lleve a cabo "la prohibición del plástico"  sea mas fácil y asequible el comprar agua embotellada en envases de cristal.


----------



## peperc (Ago 11, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> *Si se le cae una garrafa de agua comprada, al suelo... y ve que se le formaron gongos o dobleces...tírela. No se beba eso.*
> 
> El plástico golpeado de las  garrafas de agua con dobleces, produce dioxinas muy cancerígenas que pasan al agua.



podrias poner las fuentes, me parece tremenda mente ILOGICO que se use un material asi de peligroso para alimentos...
es mas, solo razonando te dire que por ejemplo un paquete de papas fritas o con solo pensar un rato veremos en seguida envases de plastico que se suelen arrugar.

me parece que estas tomando informacion que es verdura.
o este mundo esta ya loco.

y sigo pensando y entonces todos los envases que se arrugan y luego se desechan en el ambiente , al llover hacen contacto con el plastico arrugado y a esta altura, el planeta tierra seria cancerigeno.

te repito, no le veo pies ni cola a tu afirmacion, pon de donde salio , y paginas serias.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 11, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> podrias poner las fuentes, me parece tremenda mente ILOGICO que se use un material asi de peligroso para alimentos...
> es mas, solo razonando te dire que por ejemplo un paquete de papas fritas o con solo pensar un rato veremos en seguida envases de plastico que se suelen arrugar.
> 
> me parece que estas tomando informacion que es verdura.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fuente: Un curso de Hostelería en un IES de Secundaria F.P. . Para que los alumnos de Hostelería lo tuvieran en cuenta al preparar los menús ( Usan agua de garrafas compradas ). También nos indicaban  qué marcas de garrafas eran mejores y cuales peores y su relación Calidad/Precio ideal. ( Sus microsiemens, sales minerales y demás. Aquí no se pueden poner marcas. Pero existen unas diferencias abismales en calidades de aguas de garrafa ).

_______________________________________________________

..."verdura"...

Las dioxinas se forman en los dobleces del plástico. Esos que hacen que el plástico se blanquee en la parte de esos dobleces y que;  ya en cantidades de microgramos son potencialmente cancerígenas. Creo que solo le ganan en potencia los recubrimientos interiores de color blanco de algunos enlatados ( Ahora no me viene el nombre porque redacto y contesto sobre la marcha y siempre trato de evitar el copia y pega. )... Al rasparlos sin querer con los tenedores para sacar su contenido.

P.D.: Soy Biólogo. No me juego mi prestigio profesional metiendole "verdura" a la gente de este foro ni a ninguna de ningún otro foro. Y menos tratándose de la Salud.

--------------------------------------

Y...efectivamente...no es que este mundo esté ya loco...está loco y medio. Todas las precauciones son pocas. Sobre todo si están respaldadas por estudios serios, hechos por profesionales cualificados.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 11, 2019)

El mundo está loco sí, la historia lo confirma.
El mundo pertenece a los sinverguenzas que viven a costa de los demás, con la única misión obsesión de acumular riquezas y poder, poder estar por encima del prójimo mirándole por encima del hombro sin ningún resquicio de verguenza ni remordimiento.

Si alguien hace un descubrimiento o fabrica algo nuevo y con el tiempo se descubre que ese algo es malo o nocivo para el ser humano, los seres vivos y el medio ambiente ¿qué hace este alguien?. . . . . . . . . .
¿Detiene la fabricación y u obtención del material utilizado?
¿Da parte inmediatamente a los organismos adecuados para subsanar su error (hasta ahora involuntario)?
¿No mueve un dedo y sigue lucrándose a costa de la salud y bienestar de los demas?
¿Se rodea de gente con poca o ninguna conciencia con la finalidad de seguir lucrándose y callar voces inoportunas?
Como el mundo está loco, en el 99% de las ocasiones la relidad es que se darían las dos últimas, como ha venido ocurriendo a lo largo de la historia de la humanidad. Un ejemplo no muy lejano..el amianto, la uralita y derivados 


Y como esto está un pelín "out" y podría ser tomado por lo que no pretende ser (o sí ) y esto es un foro de electrónica... entendería que don moderador tome la última palabra ( o no).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 17, 2019)

*No retenga el reflejo natural del estornudo.*

Eso que suele hacer la gente "por educación " cuando están en un lugar concurrido.

Si le viene el estornudo y tiene un pañuelo y le da tiempo: Tápese la boca para que suene menos. O a última hora: Tápese un poco la boca con la mano si no quiere que suene tanto.

Pero no se obstruya la nariz a lo bestia intentando retener el estornudo para que no suene.

Eso produce un pico de presión en sus arterias que es muy peligroso. Puede ser causa de aneurismas y demás.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 17, 2019)

Yo suelo aguantarme al menos el primer estornudo, pero por que cuando estornudo se me agarrota los músculos (o algo) del estómago y lo paso fatal.  
Si veo que voy a seguir estornudando me pinzo el estómago y libero la bestia.


----------



## peperc (Sep 17, 2019)

es que a vecs, por aguantar un estornudo te terminas pedorreando o peor...
y despues.. todo junto... jaaa.. que chancho !!!

como lei alguna vez: 
corajudo es  ir a la fiesta aun estando con diarrea..
pero VALIENTE , .. es asi y todo en esa fiesta, y con la panza floja  si tenes ganas de estornudar ( por adelante o por detras ) animarte a hacerlo !!!!!...


----------



## peperc (Sep 19, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> Otro hábito muy saludable y muy trascendente:
> 
> *Vacíe la vesícula seminal al menos dos veces por semana.*
> 
> ...



Dios mio... me hago la señal de la cruz..
el cura dice que la abstinencia es lo mejor.
sino el diablo nos comera ..

de que hablas demonio !!!!
<

<

<
<
<
aca un habito saludable, para el corazon, para el cuerpo, para el cerebro y para el alma..... eso si, es dificil de conseguir :

esta en el minuto 7:33


----------



## dearlana (Sep 20, 2019)

Ja ja ja .


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2019)

*Hay centenarios y centenarias que se han comido un huevo cada día.*

Harto de tomar Levadura de Cerveza...al hacerme un análisis reciente, observaron una deficiencia grave en Vitamina B12.

Causa: No está en la Levadura de Cerveza.

Donde abunda más:

En la yema de huevo.

Desde hace dos meses: Un huevo frito al día.

Tengo una hermana muy mayor que se come un huevo crudo todos los días por la mañana. Le hace dos agujeros opuestos y practíca el vacío. Eso sí que no lo puedo hacer yo.


----------



## peperc (Sep 29, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> *Hay centenarios y centenarias que ...........*



he conocido a un viejo qu efumo siempre.
hay viejos que .....

la verdad, hay cosas que son geneticas, o es el destino.. o es... no se.
pero ir a preguntarle al viejo o a la vieja que es lo que ha hecho... es ridiculo, llega a centenario el que llega, simplemente eso.

son muchisimas cosas, variables que deben darse en sincronia y a todas ellas cuando se dan se le llama :  SUERTE.

o .. quien sabe.. a veces, vivir demasiado no es una suerte.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2019)

Mi abuelo, que estuvo en la Guerra de Cuba y en la Guerra de Filipinas, fumaba todos los días en pipa. Tenía 89 años y murió en 12 horas por un error al confundir un producto muy tóxico con otro. Pero estaba perfectamente física y mentalmente. Todos los días iba y venía caminando a una finca que distaba dos kilómetros y medio de casa. Y al volver, siempre venía cargado con cosas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> Tengo una hermana muy mayor que se come un huevo crudo todos los días por la mañana


 
Hoy existe el riesgo de salmonelosis . . .


----------



## dearlana (Sep 30, 2019)

Veo que ella lava los huevos antes de chupárselos. Pero se lo veo hacer desde que yo era muy pequeño. Ella es la hermana mayor de todos los hijos.

Esperemos que en una de estas no agarre una salmonelosis.

Hasta ahora se ha ido escapando.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 7, 2019)

Ahora me acordé de otra cosa que hace:

Antes de chuparse el huevo, lo mete en un cacharro con agua.

Si flota: Lo tira.

Por algo será.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> Si flota: Lo tira.
> Por algo será.


Todo huevo crudo que "flota" en el agua, lo hace por que está podrido. Cuando se pone malo, la descomposición libera algún gas que al quedar encerrado dentro de la cáscara hace que el huevo flote.
Llamen a un químico para mas datos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2019)

Huevo acostado al fondo del agua , ultra fresco.
Parado de punta en el fondo del agua . . .  mas o menos.
Si flota a la basura !

Tienen esa cámara de aire dentro.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 7, 2019)

Se ve que al aumentar el gas interior del huevo por fermentación de bacterias o por lo que sea: Flota.

Ya me extrañaba que tantas décadas chupando huevos mi hermana la mayor, no le hubiesen producido algún disgusto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2019)

Inclusive se conserva mejor guardado punta hacia abajo y cámara de "aire" hacia arriba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2019)

Si tenés pernos o implantes + coronas  , no es lo recomendable usar hilo dental ya que al retirarlo podríamos aflojar una corona , pero entonces si hay un modo , pasar el hilo hasta la encía y luego tirar solo de una punta y deslizarlo por entre los dientes hasta retirarlo


----------



## dearlana (Ene 11, 2020)

Si el cardiólogo le ha recomendado caminar mínimo media hora cada día, está lloviendo y va a caminar dando vueltas en el garaje: Eso resulta harto aburrido:

Llévese el móvil y aproveche para ir borrando archivos para despejar la memoria de ese aparato, mientras camina.

...Cuando se venga a dar cuenta: Habrá caminado dos horas.

¡ Garantizado !.

P.D. : Procure no darse porrazos contra los coches.
---------------------------------------------------

Arreglando mensaje metido por error en los refranes:

*Truco muy bueno para dormir:*

Ponga la mente en blanco.

Es una de las cosas más dificil de lograr...porque cuando se venga a dar cuenta...estará otra vez pensando. El Cerebro es un hervidero del pensamiento.

Encienda la luz y fíjese en algo.

Ahora intente no pensar mirando fijamente ese algo.

Ahora apague la luz, cierre los ojos e imagínese que sigue viendo ese algo mientras sigue manteniendo el cerebro sin pensar en nada...seguido...todo lo largo que pueda.

*Inténtelo. Vale la pena.*

Cada vez estará más entrenado y lo logrará con más facilidad.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 12, 2020)

*Espero que esto le sirva a alguien* de los que tengan acúfenos ( = Tinnitus ). Como los tengo yo. Precisamente por hacer tantos experimentos peligrosos:

Cuando vaya a que me quiten los puntos, voy a ver si consigo comunicarme con un anestesista extranjero que me intervino hoy en dos operaciones seguidas a cielo abierto; de una duración de 5 horas y media y que nada tienen que ver con los acúfenos.

Salí a la 1 y media del mediodía.

Son ahora las 11 y 20 de la noche en esta zona. 12 y 20 en la Península.

...Prácticamente no "oígo" mis acúfenos por explosión. A ver cuanto me dura esto. ( Llevo con mis acúfenos subjetivos "centralizados" unos 29 años ).

Intentaré averiguar qué compuesto anestésico me inyectó en la vía. ( Probablemente más de uno, unidos a antiinflamatorios, anticoagulantes y otras sustancias ).

Sería un buen punto de partida para ir relacionando y estudiando los acúfenos por trauma acústico y sus evoluciones.

Un abrazo para todos. 

dearlana.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 14, 2020)

Mi gozo en un pozo.

De madrugada se terminó el efecto de los anestésicos y coadyuvantes y me volvió el acúfeno fuerte otra vez.

Hasta la fecha no se ha encontrado nada que solucione definitivamente el problema de los acúfenos crónicos.

Lo mejor es la prevención. Limitación de decibelios en las intervenciones de grupos musicales y cosas así.

Recuerdo haber pasado cerca de unos coches con amplificadores a tope y me vibraba hasta el estómago.

No saben el daño que se están haciendo a sí mismos y a la gente que les rodea.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 14, 2020)

Recuerdo haber pasado un fin de semana en Hellín (de Albacete) por Semana Santa, en la tamborada y al volver a casa, a las cuatro paredes y sobre todo en el baño noté un pitido de fondo que duró varios días. Por suerte no acusé daño alguno.

Y una pregunta ¿notas diferencia al estar en espacios cerrados pequeños o estar en espacios muy abiertos?

También lo noté en periodos vacacionales en que solía acampar junto a un pantano (de noche la superficie de el agua te acercaba palabras sueltas de gente hablando a cientos de metros), de vuelta a casa tenías el "runrun" en los oidos por un breve espacio de tiempo.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 15, 2020)

Hola Pinchavalvulas: En mi caso da igual estar en espacios cerrados o abiertos. El zumbido es tremendo las 24 horas.

En lo único que he avanzado en lo del tinnitus es:

No tomar lácteos de ninguna clase. 

No dormir la siesta al mediodía durante más de 20 minutos.

Esas dos cosas aumentan el tinnitus una exageración. Casi no puedes atender a lo que te rodea. No falla.

Por aquí tenemos un foro dedicado al tinnitus. No lo he puesto para no meter spam. Pero es bueno saber que: Existe un listado de medicamentos que pueden exacervar e incluso causar tinnitus: Listado de Medicamentos ototóxicos. 

Hay gente con tinitus de por vida...Causado: ¡ Por un antibiótico !. Administrado para tratar un simple catarro.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 20, 2020)

*Cepillado de dientes*: Mínimo durante 8 minutos. Si puede hacerlo caminando por toda la casa,mejor. Sobre todo despues de la cena y siempre cada vez que coma. Ejemplo:A media mañana y a media tarde, también.

El Ácido Málico de las manzanas limpia los dientes. Después de cenar, una manzana, antes de cepillarse los dientes.

Cada 10 minutos que pasen depués de cepillarse los dientes y según qué tipo de bacterias, sus poblaciones se van multiplicando por dos sucesivamente. Evite eso.

Cepillado: Movimientos verticales y giratorios para que las cerdas lleguen a todos los rincones.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 9, 2020)

Estos días se me ocurrió *apagar las notificaciones del whatsapp*. Esos sonidos que están reclamando continuamente la atención para que mires los whatsapps.

Llevo como una semana.

Miro los whatsapps solo por la noche o de tarde en tarde.

Es un alivio tremendo contra el estrés.

Por si a alguien se le ocurre probar lo mismo.


----------



## peperc (Mar 10, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> Se ve que al aumentar el gas interior del huevo por fermentación de bacterias o por lo que sea: Flota.
> 
> Ya me extrañaba que tantas décadas chupando huevos mi hermana la mayor, no le hubiesen producido algún disgusto.



o ya tuvo varias veces algo "suave" y hoy dia es mas inmune a esas enfermedades que un tanque de guerra.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 25, 2020)

Es muy probable que los generadores de Ozono proliferen por esta época tan mala que estamos pasando.

Aquí ya he visto una empresa especializada en instalar esos aparatos y otra que combina eso con lámparas de luz ultravioleta para desinfecciones por paso por "Túneles de entrada" a empresas, medios públicos, etc.

Ya estaba echando de menos que no se le hubieran ocurrido esas cosas a alguien.

Se fan a forrar con eso.

Porque además son muy efectivos para eliminar bacterias y virus de todo tipo y de forma muy rápida.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2020)

La gente estreñida...si no puede ir al baño...es porque no quiere:

En el desayuno: Cómase dos plátanos maduros y un jugo de naranja detrás. Aparte del resto habitual de su desayuno.

A las dos horas estará usted totalmente  "vacío " y ligero y renovado, como una pluma.

Consulte a su médico y pregunte al farmacéutico ( ...Por si acaso ).


----------

